# OMG This is bad...



## DawgPoundSound (Sep 24, 2010)

Ok. First off I'd like to know from someone experienced, if you saw a 4"inch Salmon Pink and a 4"inch Chilean Rose how would you know the difference between the two? WITHOUT reading a tag? 

So here's what happened last night around 3 am. I told you guys about the picky eater, the 4"inch Rose Hair I bought 3 weeks ago. And that we were basically assuming a female until further notice. Well, yesterday, I saw a bulky (sold as) Chilean Rose and she was much fuzzier than mine at home, so I went ahead and got her for $17. My goodness she just looked so much bigger than my Rose, and I immediately started to wonder if I had a male at home, because their stomach area underneath looked a bit different. Hers was wider than mine.

Well I got her home, and decided to divide a 10 gallon tank for them both to share it. I fixed it up, and placed them on opposite sides. Tank looked really nice too. Well my Rose started patrolling and climbing which was out of the norm for it. It then makes it's way to the top of the divider, and squeezes through a 1/2 inch opening... I WAS LIKE WHAT IN THE WORLD? 

So he's now on her side of the tank, but he's stationed on the divider, and he starts tapping the glass. She doesn't budge a muscle. I'm now seeing firsthand just how much bigger she is than my Rose, and I'm getting up to get a ruler to end this mess before it gets started. As I'm getting up, she starts moving her Chelicera as if warning my Rose not to come any further. He gets the point, and walks back over the divider to his side of the enclosure. 

HOWEVER!! He doesn't go to the bedding. He just sits on the divider at the top. Ok I'm like this isn't gonna work. So after about 3 minutes pondering and watching, I make a move to go get my ruler. I come back only to not see him at all. My wife was nearby and I said, "Where is he??" She jumps up and no sooner than I walk to the enclosure I see him nearing her, (he's just under her on the bedding) and she's at the top of the enclosure still. What happened next was so fast it almost startled me. 

She LEAPS from the top of the enclosure, pinpoint accuracy and nails him, WHAM!! They do a slight tumble, and she's easily on top and it's over. The sheer size of her, over my 4.5"inch Chilean Rose was rather impressive to see. The fear struck me. What if this is actually a Salmon Pink Bird Eater? I've seen so many videos of them, and she has the resemblance, but she also appears as an over-sized Chilean Rose too. 

I don't know. I'm so sad about him. As I type she just finished him off, he's about a 1/2 inch mass of nothing, and she placed him at the back of the burrow I made for her. My goodness she's a beast. And she means business. 

But she gave me absolutely ZERO issue when getting her out of the pet store container, and into her new home at our house. But the ferocity which she pounced on him was crazy. Just wanted to share this with you guys. I'm still mad at her for eating my 1st T". Mating was not my intention. I was just making a beautiful Townhouse for my T's. (I thought)


----------



## DawgPoundSound (Sep 24, 2010)

I have pics of the disaster too if you guys want to see her postured over his frail body.


----------



## hassman789 (Sep 24, 2010)

Well as much as some would not like to see the pictures. It would definatly help people identify it for you


----------



## DawgPoundSound (Sep 24, 2010)

ok I'm gonna post them in about 5 minutes. Uploading to Photobucket now


----------



## DawgPoundSound (Sep 24, 2010)

Here are a few pics of this beast. LOL Remember my T was 4.5"inches easily and when she stood over him it wasn't even close. Now if Rosea's can get 6"inches that's fine, but her body was already monstrous compared to his, and now after consuming him, she is ridiculous and sitting in the middle of her enclosure like he wasn't enough!!  The nerve of this girl. 

Here she is just 10 minutes ago like it never happened!!






Here she is webbing the area she's eating in






Again can you even see the poor guy?


----------



## skippy (Sep 24, 2010)

that's definitely a G rosea, positively not an LP.


----------



## BigJ999 (Sep 24, 2010)

That is one big rosea


----------



## DawgPoundSound (Sep 24, 2010)

LMAO!! Told you. The pics are really an injustice to her. Her bulk is impressive.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Sep 24, 2010)

That's 100% G. rosea. And I would suggest NEVER doing a split tank setup again. They are generally a very bad idea, because this happens. Secondly, you shouldve done research before attempting it and you wouldve seen how bad it can be. And lastly, I can't figure out why you didn't stop it before it could get to this. You said it sat on top of the divider a while, well why did you just sit there?

P.S. And by looking at the pics, it looks like you just slapped something in there to divide it. Doesn't look like you thought this one out too much.


----------



## malevolentrobot (Sep 24, 2010)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> That's 100% G. rosea. And I would suggest NEVER doing a split tank setup again. They are generally a very bad idea, because this happens. Secondly, you shouldve done research before attempting it and you wouldve seen how bad it can be. And lastly, I can't figure out why you didn't stop it before it could get to this. You said it sat on top of the divider a while, well why did you just sit there?
> 
> P.S. And by looking at the pics, it looks like you just slapped something in there to divide it. Doesn't look like you thought this one out too much.


+1. you could have probably used the search function (edit: scoured the boards, the search function didn't immediately lead me to "divided tank threads" threads, but i know they exist) and found out the horrors of split tanks without having this happen. i've seen enough threads warning about them, even since i've been here. it's not like sterilites or whatever plastic box you choose are expensive to cage another T.


----------



## rbailey1010 (Sep 24, 2010)

I agree......Have you not ever handled your G. rosea? I would have scooped her up quickly since she would have probably been the slower of the two.....or something to block her.....

Its a bad deal....thats why all of us here encourage reading The Tarantula Keeper's Guide. It specifically states your situation......

Sorry for your loss.....luckily LPs are inexpensive


----------



## TerribleGrizz (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm sorry for the loss of your first T. That said, I agree that this could've been prevented with a little research beforehand on the dangers of split enclosures.

Again, I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## codykrr (Sep 24, 2010)

Wow....and yet, when i gave you advice in another thread you acted like I was stupid!  :wall:

Seriously.  You ought to start doing some research before you go buying anything living again!


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Sep 24, 2010)

rbailey1010 said:


> I agree......Have you not ever handled your G. rosea? I would have scooped her up quickly since she would have probably been the slower of the two.....or something to block her.....
> 
> Its a bad deal....thats why all of us here encourage reading The Tarantula Keeper's Guide. It specifically states your situation......
> 
> Sorry for your loss.....luckily LPs are inexpensive


They were both G. rosea. The OP thought the one in the pic was an LP. 

And to answer the OP about the difference in G. rosea and L. parahybana... They are VERY easy to tell apart. Just look at some pics.

I'm really not that amazed by the fact that no research was done, I'm purely amazed by the fact that both Ts were just sitting there before this happened and nothing was done. Why would you sit back and watch instead of intervening?


----------



## codykrr (Sep 24, 2010)

Also, just for the record. split tanks are dangerous at all. I have done several, as have many other people.  its the people designing them that are what makes them fail.

Case and point DawgPoundSound.

had he put forth a little bit of effort in research this would have not happened. there are threads upon threads on divided tanks.  Also RobC even made a video of how he succesfully did it.  

A little research effort goes a long way.


----------



## popcangenie (Sep 24, 2010)

i really don't see how this is funny... if i were you i would be sad, not giddy. you killed a living animal that kinda makes me sick!:barf: could you show us the divider??? i would like to see what you did and also why not do research...why not stop it...


----------



## DawgPoundSound (Sep 25, 2010)

Alot of elitists and very unlikable people around here I see. First off, there is ZERO wrong with a split tank UNLESS there is an error in creating it, which I left the error of 1/2 inch opening which he quickly found his way through. Secondly, I don't live on Arachnoboards. So I didn't use the search function while out in the real world with my family for 10+ hours of the day. 

And thirdly, if you don't have anything constructive and agreeable to say to people, ESPECIALLY after losing a pet, then keep your mouths shut and find another thread to post in. If 100% of you were so intelligent and All-Knowing about Tarantulas, there wouldn't be a thrad entitled "Bite Report" because everyone would be so All-Knowing not to get bitten at all. 

And as for me handling every tanrantula that I now own? The answer is no!! I don't care WHAT kind it is. In the middle of something like that, you can get bitten, I've seen a few reports of people trying to intervene and gettin hit. So I was gonna coax him back away from danger because it was clear she wasn't having any parts of his advances.

A spider attack is quicker than any human on this planet so YOU need to research and get your facts together before you bash someone else. I see I need to keep a hotlist of the *you know whos* on these Forums


----------



## DawgPoundSound (Sep 25, 2010)

popcangenie said:


> i really don't see how this is funny... if i were you i would be sad, not giddy. you killed a living animal that kinda makes me sick!:barf: could you show us the divider??? i would like to see what you did and also why not do research...why not stop it...


Giddy? Are you stupid? I said I was upset the entire night and half of today about it. Can you read? I'm not holding grudges against a female spider doing what she does naturally. And I didn't kill the Tarantula, SHE DID. Do me a favor and don't post in my threads anymore. You are elitist #2.


----------



## redrumpslump (Sep 25, 2010)

Dude calm down. They really are just trying to help you out.


----------



## DawgPoundSound (Sep 25, 2010)

codykrr said:


> Also, just for the record. split tanks are dangerous at all. I have done several, as have many other people.  its the people designing them that are what makes them fail.
> 
> Case and point DawgPoundSound.
> 
> ...


Dude kill it. You people are starting to make me sick. 1/2 an inch mistake. ANYONE can do it. And I guarantee those making videos, and I speak to RobC through Youtube by the way, have made mistakes. He's one who's gotten bit more than once, and he's been doing this for years and years. yet according to you elitist, he has no clue what he's doing. 

Some of you are a joke seriously.


----------



## DawgPoundSound (Sep 25, 2010)

redrumpslump said:


> Dude calm down. They really are just trying to help you out.


They aren't helping anything!! Do you know what help is? Help is the guy or female who posted, "That's a G. Rosea 100%" that's help. I don't need these elitist trolls bashing everyone the moment someone says this or that went wrong. I read quite a few threads on these boards with these same names by the way doing so. It's really sickening.


----------



## redrumpslump (Sep 25, 2010)

You're acting really immature. It's pretty annoying. Stop throwing a fit and suck it up. You made a mistake. Stop acting like a brat!


----------



## rbailey1010 (Sep 25, 2010)

First off,

Not researching is probably the most irresponsible thing you could do when it comes to this sort of thing so calling anyone else stupid shows your hypocrisy.....you dont have to live on the board to take a few minutes to research other people's experiences and suggestions

Secondly, I agree that people on this board tend to bash a little bit but then again, you knew that was going to happen when you posted this so dont act surprised......

Thirdly, making a hit list of people who have been honest (maybe not sympathetic) but still have knowledge on this subject automatically alienates you....regardless if you care or not....dont waste your time coming on this board just to make enemies.....not worth your time or anyone else's.

I do apologize for your loss...it sucks...but now you can move on and learn from your mistake....too bad a pet of your had to die because of it....

Take it easy........


----------



## Nicole (Sep 25, 2010)

DawgPoundSound said:


> So after about 3 minutes pondering and watching...


Long enough to have separated them and prevented it.  That's why people are freaking out on you.

There's nothing that can be done about it now, except learn and move on.

Sorry you lost your first


----------



## DawgPoundSound (Sep 25, 2010)

Nicole said:


> Long enough to have separated them and prevented it.  That's why people are freaking out on you.
> 
> There's nothing that can be done about it now, except learn and move on.
> 
> Sorry you lost your first


people are post count trolls who can't comprehend. I said he went BACK to his side of the enclosure. And he did not go down to the bedding. I was more afraid of me startling him and him falling. That is why I pondered if I should tamper with the enclosure. If you people were so smart you'd realize a person actually caring for their pets, and wanting to do the best thing, rather than diving right into a situation that could've been worse on my end. 

He made the choice to go back to her side when I went to grab a ruler. Because many of you use tarantulas to prove how tough you are, I'm not one of them. So i don't enter enclosures to handle T's whenever I feel like doing so. Everything happened really fast. When he made the 2nd move towards he, he did not wait, or pause he went for it. And she went for him. 

My 6 yr old comprehends this. Why is it so hard for you adults to? And I posted pics of her still on her side of the enclosure. I haven't gotten complaints from the enclosure in general yet, so no you don't need to see more.


----------



## odiakkoh (Sep 25, 2010)

Seriously, how are you expecting any sympathy or help when you're acting out like this? I'm sure you teach your 6 yr old that temper tantrums don't get you anywhere.


----------



## DawgPoundSound (Sep 25, 2010)

odiakkoh said:


> Seriously, how are you expecting any sympathy or help when you're acting out like this? I'm sure you teach your 6 yr old that temper tantrums don't get you anywhere.


Yet another clueless. End of story. If you read the OP I'd like you to find a temper tantrum. The anger comes from people like you who can't comprehend and want to troll and bash others like you're some know it all.


----------



## rbailey1010 (Sep 25, 2010)

I love how you keep referring to intelligence and comprehension yet you are the <edit> who let one tarantula eat another one due to your negligence....do us all a favor and stop posting so we'll forget about this thread and you


----------



## odiakkoh (Sep 25, 2010)

DawgPoundSound said:


> Yet another clueless. End of story. If you read the OP I'd like you to find a temper tantrum. The anger comes from people like you who can't comprehend and want to troll and bash others like you're some know it all.


Reading comprehension comes from reading ALL the posts, not just the OP. Where did I say the temper tantrum was limited to the OP?


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Sep 25, 2010)

Your mistake, your fault, the Ts death was by your hands.  I am sorry for your loss.  

Acting in this manner on here, calling out other members, will do nothing for you. You will wind up on others hotlist and they will be less inclined to help you when they know you act this way. Not doing your research resulted in the loss of your T. Not acting when the time presented itself is a key reason why you are at fault. I am merely trying to help. Another way this couldve been prevented is if you had the right amount of substrate so you wouldn't have to worry about it falling. It seems to me as though you have not done your research. You don't have to live on here to get the info you need, but if your going to keep Ts then you better do your research, or this will happen again.

P.S. You can't increase your post count in the Tarantula chat so no one here is being a "post count troll"


----------



## BigJ999 (Sep 25, 2010)

rbailey1010 said:


> I love how you keep referring to intelligence and comprehension yet you are the <edit> who let one tarantula eat another one due to your negligence....do us all a favor and stop posting so we'll forget about this thread and you


You know that is kinda rude really and unnessary you know not to mention it gets us nowhere good. We could talk about things in a civil fashion and agree to disagree on things such as this. He couldn't have predicted this would happen as T's can be very unpredictable and this is a good example of that. They do what you won't think they will


----------



## DawgPoundSound (Sep 25, 2010)

BigJ999 said:


> You know that is kinda rude really and unnessary you know not to mention it gets us nowhere good. We could talk about things in a civil fashion and agree to disagree on things such as this. He couldn't have predicted this would happen as T's can be very unpredictable and this is a good example of that. They do what you won't think they will


And not to mention I wasn't trying to mate them at all. It's just this Rosea was obviously in dire need to mate, and he went for what he does naturally. And he found that opening. What is the wonder to me, was the fact he squeezed through it. It only made me realize just how frail he actually was. Because he's the same Rosea who refused to eat for 3 weeks basically. Yet he challenges a female who is twice his size, and not playing any games either.


----------



## sja69 (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm sorry, but this was irresponsibility on your part.

It seems to me that you ignored the warning signs when the other T crawled through the gap the first time - instead of doing the sensible thing and removing one of them to another enclosure you were messing around trying to find a frickin' ruler to measure it with.

I only hope that it was a valuable lesson to you.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Sep 25, 2010)

DawgPoundSound said:


> And not to mention I wasn't trying to mate them at all. It's just this Rosea was obviously in dire need to mate, and he went for what he does naturally. And he found that opening. What is the wonder to me, was the fact he squeezed through it. It only made me realize just how frail he actually was. Because he's the same Rosea who refused to eat for 3 weeks basically. Yet he challenges a female who is twice his size, and not playing any games either.


Do you know what a mature male is?

Im also confused, in your first thread you said your rosea was a female, now you say it is a male?


----------



## Wachusaynoob (Sep 25, 2010)

First off, calm down.
Second, Sorry for your loss.
They arent trying to bash you, trust me....You should see what they've said to me LOL. (im even quoted in peoples signatures *cought looks upbove*)
What they are saying, and I agree 100% is that 
1. If you are going to do a cage divider- THERE SHOULD BE NO SPACES.

I bet if you had 2 mice, in a divided cage, 1 male and one female that you diddnt want to mate, and make 1,000 other mice, you would have done accordingly. What made you think that 1/2 inch wouldnt be enought to let a T squeeze through? Sure, they look big, but when they flatten themselves out, they really arent. The fact is that IT WAS YOUR FAULT.

2. It's a G.rosea! I understand that you thought that it was possibly an LP, but even then, they are docile enough to handle. When you first thought that it was an lp, you should have done research, or even GOOGLED WHAT ONE LOOKED LIKE. The fact that you waited that long to shoo it too its side, puzzles me. Is the room that they are in a DESERT?! was there nothing in that room that you could have used to shoo it out?!? Or even in the tank? I mean really. That was just dumb. rushing to get a ruler to MEASURE the T while the other T was in danger, was irresponsible.

Now i'm going to tell you what others told me, because i've made some stupid mistakes myself, but TAKE THE TIME TO RESEARCH T's Before you get others. The difference between life and death with a T, is as simple as that. (human error- wise)


and on a side note- Getting bit has nothing to do with How much you know about t's. All of them are different, and if you startle it in the wrong way, they will bite. I havent gotten bit yet, but notice the YET. I only handle my T's when need be, but if I forget that the oscilatting fan is one one day while i'm handling even the smallest of slings, it could result in a bite. it's that simple.


Good luck- And dont respond to the people who you think are "attacking" you, but listen.


----------



## BigJ999 (Sep 25, 2010)

sja69 said:


> I'm sorry, but this was irresponsibility on your part.
> 
> It seems to me that you ignored the warning signs when the other T crawled through the gap the first time - instead of doing the sensible thing and removing one of them to another enclosure you were messing around trying to find a frickin' ruler to measure it with.
> 
> I only hope that it was a valuable lesson to you.


Ok that is what annoys people talk like that its not helpful to anyone and it upsets people. A female T will eat a male if she gets a chance anyway he said his T hadn't been doing well. So maybe its a good thing the male was eaten instead of dying because it helped the female in the end. Sorry for your loss though


----------



## codykrr (Sep 25, 2010)

haha. wow.  You know, I dont feel sorry for you.  Because you showed pure ignorance throughout this thread(and the other I DID try and help you on). I do however feel sorry that you cost another living creature its life.

Second.  If you are scared to get bitten then you dont need to fool around with tarantulas.  I have been bitten. Its part of the learning experience, and part of the rush of this hobby.

I have bred several species.  Yet each Time I am prepared to save the poor males life with m bare hand if need be.  Thats true care.  

Also. a 1/2 inch mistake as you put it, cost a living creature its life.  Had you properly divided the tank, such as I or any other person who has a successful divided tank, then this wouldnt have happened.

I have a daughter and I love her, and to sit and ponder for 3 min(or even 1 min) when she is in danger, could be life or death.  thats just ignorant.  you need to act QUICK in any situation that could result in the end of a living things life.  Especially when the situation is caused and controlled by you.

Lastly I am far from an elitist. you are the one who came on these boards, asked about why your T wouldnt eat a meal worm, I gave you an answer you didnt like. And you basically insulted the 5 years of experience i have had with tarantulas in one post.  :clap:  not the best way to start off bud.  

I dont care about post count.  I dont even care how long you been doing this.  Hell I have even challenged the Ideas of Stan Schultz.  the writer of the Tarantula keepers guide. and he has over 30 years experience.  This hobby is full of people who KNOW A LOT about what they love.  their are opinions, they clash, but in the end we are all in this together. 

sounds to me like you rode in on a high horse.  time to step down and join the rest of us.

you can target me(or anyone else)  but I am sure I could tell you something you didnt know.  along with most of the other member here.  

so calm down, breath.  check out the search function. read a book, and learn something before you kill another tarantula(or any other thing for that matter)


----------



## possumburg (Sep 25, 2010)

BigJ999 said:


> Ok that is what annoys people talk like that its not helpful to anyone and it upsets people. A female T will eat a male if she gets a chance anyway he said his T hadn't been doing well. So maybe its a good thing the male was eaten instead of dying because it helped the female in the end. Sorry for your loss though




Yeah that was certainly more helpful then the actual advice others were giving out 

It's very simple. You messed up, and caused your Ts death. If you don't want to own up to that maybe this isn't the forum for you. Calling people trolls and making "lists" is certainly not gonna help you at all.


----------



## malevolentrobot (Sep 25, 2010)

codykrr said:


> haha. wow.  You know, I dont feel sorry for you.  Because you showed pure ignorance throughout this thread(and the other I DID try and help you on). I do however feel sorry that you cost another living creature its life.
> 
> Second.  If you are scared to get bitten then you dont need to fool around with tarantulas.  I have been bitten. Its part of the learning experience, and part of the rush of this hobby.
> 
> ...


i couldn't have said it better, cody. 

dawg, you really need to chill out on the defensiveness and do more research and read more before posting if you don't like the replies. i want to say we only want to help, but in the end if you insist on ignorance, we only want whats best for the inverts you keep. i hope you open your eyes to the advice from people who have been in the hobby for quite some time,  otherwise you may miss on some really good info that will help you in the future to correct mistakes such as these.

also calling people "elitest" for telling you to use the search function is not cool, it is also there to help you, it is a wealth of info at your fingertips immediately you are choosing to ignore.


----------



## DawgPoundSound (Sep 25, 2010)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> Do you know what a mature male is?
> 
> Im also confused, in your first thread you said your rosea was a female, now you say it is a male?


I also stated we were calling it that until further notice. Once again you can't read & comprehend altogether. This is obviously an issue with you, why are you on these boards. <edit>. I'm not the only one on here who isn't good at sexing T's. ONCE AGAIN there is an entire forum for those needing T's sexed. Oh all-knowing one.


----------



## codykrr (Sep 25, 2010)

^ yet another example of your pure ignorance...:clap:


----------



## BigJ999 (Sep 25, 2010)

You know maybe its just me but ummm im seeing a lot of people being talked down to.


----------



## sja69 (Sep 25, 2010)

BigJ999 said:


> he said his T hadn't been doing well. So maybe its a good thing the male was eaten instead of dying because it helped the female in the end.


I don't understand why you wrote this. I do not recall the guy saying that his T wasn't doing well, I thought he only said that it was a 'picky eater'.

Honestly, if you had a sick or dying T would you really turn it into a gladiator?
I think most people would do the humane thing when euthanizing a sick or dying pet by putting it in the freezer. Unless they are a sadist.


----------



## codykrr (Sep 25, 2010)

BigJ999 said:


> You know maybe its just me but ummm im seeing a lot of people being talked down to.


nope, just you.


----------



## BigJ999 (Sep 25, 2010)

No its not just me


----------



## BlackCat (Sep 25, 2010)

If you're going to say anything in a public forum, be prepared to take some level of criticism, and listen to advice from people who are more knowledgeable.

Dawg, people are telling you you should have done research, and giving further reason why the divided enclosure was a bad idea. Getting so defensive about it is immature at best. 

Maybe it is just hard knowing that you could have done something and instead just watched. No need to snap at people here for it, it's your own fault.



DawgPoundSound said:


> people are post count trolls who can't comprehend.


In response to this because everythign else has been covered...

No one gets any posts counted in the Tarantula Chat sub forum. Notice you're still at 1 post?


----------



## Tindalos (Sep 25, 2010)

im going to blunt. i saw this thread and i laughed. 
i enjoyed watching you tear yourself down.
while it is sad you lost your T. your beloved pet etc.
its your own fault.
a little research would have prevented everything in the first place
we all make mistakes ALL OF US.
but we admit and learned from it.

 your ignorance, your fault. 
sorry for the lost T, but at least you wont have to worry about food for the other one for a few months


----------



## Redneck (Sep 25, 2010)

It is posters such as this one that has run off all the so called "know it alls" & the so called "elitist".. 

The people that were here before.. The ones that knew how to help in a situation that needed it.. 

What is the point in them even being here if you get people such as yourself here telling them they are wrong? :wall:

Eh.. Whatever.....


----------



## Durandal (Sep 25, 2010)

DawgPoundSound said:


> My 6 yr old


OMG *This* is bad...


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh my.. This thread is way beyond being helpfull to anyone, but it did sure give me a good laugh.. I can't feel sorry for people like this, they don't want to learn, they just want to stir the poop.. 

I am seeing a smallara 2 here.. And now that number 1 was finally starting to get it


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Sep 25, 2010)

DawgPoundSound said:


> I also stated we were calling it that until further notice. Once again you can't read & comprehend altogether. This is obviously an issue with you, why are you on these boards. <edit>. I'm not the only one on here who isn't good at sexing T's. ONCE AGAIN there is an entire forum for those needing T's sexed. Oh all-knowing one.


Listen here Dawg, I don't know who you think you were talking to, but I have tried to be nothing but helpful, and merely ask some questions to get facts straight. Yes I can read and comprehend, but you stated two different things so I was trying to get straight what you said, nothing else. Did you post in those forums to get your T sexed? No you didn't. So how you would even have a clue at what sex it is, is beyond me. I'm on these boards to give advice. What are you here for? Clearly it's not taking advice. So I have nothing more for you. Stir the crap somewhere else. You're the one coming off as the "all knowing one"

-I just might have to pull a sig from this thread.


----------



## Mister Internet (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey, you guys... yes, you, the people that have been in this hobby long enough to know better.  The people that should be understanding of noob mistakes and who have probably made more than their fair share.  The people that are (ostensibly) here to HELP future hobbyists learn from their mistakes and provide helpful guidance.  The people who only GOT the knowledge they have on the shoulders of others and by virtue of their own stupid mistakes...

Yeah, you...

Cut the crap.  I mean seriously... cut the crap.  HE was on a high horse??  He was reasonably subdued and seemed to genuinely be sorry that things had transpired the way they had.  He KNEW he screwed up, that wasn't the point.  Then you people start with "You COST A LIVING THING ITZ LIFE OMGZZZZ!!!" and "NEVER KEEP ANYTHING UNTIL ZYOU"VE READ THE WHOLE INTERNETZ TWICE".  Good lord.  The TRUTH of the matter is that you people (you know who you are) weren't going to be happy until EVERRRRRRYONE had gotten their pound of flesh... what, do you feel entitled to it at this point?  Noobs only get help when they've endured enough thrashing from everyone who feels entitled to it?

Yes, he was wrong... I think he knew that before ANY of you "helpful" people posted.  Yes, he needed to do more research.  I think he knew that before any of you posted.  What he was NOT, before anyof you posted, was defensive and irritated... YOU people caused that because that's what you wanted.  It almost seems like you want noobs to feel some crushing weight of guilt for their mistakes before you'll dole out information from your ivory tower.

They are TARANTULAS, people, get over it.  "Cost a living thing its life?"  Spare me... you cost thousands of living things their lives every day.  It's a SPIDER, it is not a PERSON.  We OWN them, their lives are OUR property... if they die, THEY DIE.  Sure, it says something about a person if they enjoy pulling all their legs off and setting the body on fire, but that's not what we're talking about, is it?  We're talking about a noob mistake... which we've all done.  I've killed tarantulas, and you have too.  It goes with the hobby.  What DOESN'T go with the hobby is taking a noob that has all but already admitted publicly that they screwed up, and raking them over the coals to make sure they understand how idiotic and irresponsible they been before they are worthy of your advice.

When did the hobby become about THAT, guys?  I mean really?

IT'S A BUG.  Help him learn, and he might not kill any more.  Tear him a new hole because he maybe didn't search enough, and he'll probably kill more.  Your call.  It's not the crime against humanity that you all are trying to make it out to be... it's not cruelty to animals, and it's certainly not a moral crises.  A bug died, get over it... and help, if you feel so inclined.  If you don't, then maybe you should post less, or not at all?

I think if I was a newb today, I'd be scared to post too...


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 25, 2010)

For the first time, Mister Internett, I disagree with you. I think that some of the post made on the first page was calm, composed and helpfull - the OP took it all as evilness, and got his panties in a bunch. 

Yes, it developed into something foul, but I must say I think the OP overreacted somewhat - some of what was written was well written, and genuine advice.


----------



## popcangenie (Sep 25, 2010)

DawgPoundSound said:


> I have pics of the disaster too if you guys want to see her postured over his frail body.


Here are a few pics of this beast. LOL Remember my T was 4.5"inches easily and when she stood over him it wasn't even close. Now if Rosea's can get 6"inches that's fine, but her body was already monstrous compared to his, and now after consuming him, sh
e is ridiculous and sitting in the middle of her enclosure like he wasn't enough!!  The nerve of this girl. 

Here she is just 10 minutes ago like it never happened!!



you said all of this... dose this sound sad? you KILLED a animal!:barf: I do NOT feel sorry for you and of course your 6 year old understands he/she is SIX e/she is gonna believe DADDY :? if you told her dogs are dinosaur him/her would say ...hmmm that makes sense dad said it! you should of done you research and you did not  it's your fault now stop try to blame others and stop trying to flame this tread because at this point im not going to even give you the time of day to help you next time when i said "could you show us the divider" I was going to tell you where you went wrong! 

sorry to all the other people for my rant but this really upsets me!


----------



## popcangenie (Sep 25, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> For the first time, Mister Internett, I disagree with you. I think that some of the post made on the first page was calm, composed and helpfull - the OP took it all as evilness, and got his panties in a bunch.
> 
> Yes, it developed into something foul, but I must say I think the OP overreacted somewhat - some of what was written was well written, and genuine advice.



i agree +1


----------



## WARPIG (Sep 25, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> Oh my.. This thread is way beyond being helpfull to anyone, but it did sure give me a good laugh.. I can't feel sorry for people like this, they don't want to learn, they just want to stir the poop..
> 
> I am seeing a smallara 2 here.. And now that number 1 was finally starting to get it


LMAO, I thought the EXACT THING!!!!!!!!!!!

Before I bought ANY T, I read two books, joined three forums, and read as much newbie info as I could, and trolled for almost a year. Thats me. You obviously took the short road to knowledge.

You come onto the forum, can't identify your T, can't I dentify gender, make a MAKE SHIFT split tank (what is that styrofoam) and watch as your docile T sits on its ghetto divider before it gets munched, and you POST IT.

You gotta be kidding me!!!!

This is good stuff. I have been here a few yrs, I have read alot of peoples mistakes, but you my friend take the cake.

I am no T god, coulnd't care less about post counts (in 3 yrs only a few hundred) and I am willing to share any of my modest knowledge with anyone for the asking.

For you, no advice, just a good laugh.

I do feel for the lil guy you got killed.

PIG-


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Sep 25, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> For the first time, Mister Internett, I disagree with you. I think that some of the post made on the first page was calm, composed and helpfull - the OP took it all as evilness, and got his panties in a bunch.
> 
> Yes, it developed into something foul, but I must say I think the OP overreacted somewhat - some of what was written was well written, and genuine advice.


+1 The OP caused this. And to Mister Internet, we told him what the problem was, what should be done to correct it, and gave him advice. He turned and twisted it, not us. But I do agree some of the posts on here were uncalled for. And some of us were trying to help, so don't even say we weren't.


----------



## syndicate (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah unlike Mr.Internet some people actually value the lives of there tarantulas and don't think of them as just a "bug" and no big deal if it dies.I know lots of people here that care dearly about there pet tarantulas and consider them to be much more than just "property" they own.
To the Original poster that's to bad about your rosea man..I don't think there was any reason for you to get so upset when people are just trying to help tho!
Some split tanks can work OK and there's actually a couple people on the forum selling custom made acrylic tanks that are divided.May want to look into something like that!
-Chris


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Sep 25, 2010)

This thread should just get closed since it's calmed down.


----------



## tebs (Sep 25, 2010)

Mister Internet said:


> Hey, you guys... yes, you, the people that have been in this hobby long enough to know better.  The people that should be understanding of noob mistakes and who have probably made more than their fair share.  The people that are (ostensibly) here to HELP future hobbyists learn from their mistakes and provide helpful guidance.  The people who only GOT the knowledge they have on the shoulders of others and by virtue of their own stupid mistakes...
> 
> Yeah, you...
> 
> ...


IMO...Best post in the whole thread......real world and unpretentious....


----------



## Mister Internet (Sep 25, 2010)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> +1 The OP caused this. And to Mister Internet, we told him what the problem was, what should be done to correct it, and gave him advice. He turned and twisted it, not us. But I do agree some of the posts on here were uncalled for. And some of us were trying to help, so don't even say we weren't.


You weren't helpful at all... you told him split tanks are dangerous (they aren't, if done correctly), you told him doing research would prove what a bad idea it was (which it doesn't, necessarily), and you scolded him for not grabbing it as soon as he saw that something was about to happen... I've been keeping T's for years, and I STILL don't like grabbing them, even when I want to.  I can't imagine a noob just "grabbing" his T safely when they're already freaking out and likely don't even know how to really handle a tarantula safely yet. You came out swinging, totally uncalled for after what he had posted.



Chris_Skeleton said:


> And some of us were trying to help, so don't even say we weren't.


Yes, some... I wouldn't have put you in that category tho.



Chris_Skeleton said:


> This thread should just get closed since it's calmed down.


We decide what happens with threads here, but thanks for your help.


----------



## Mister Internet (Sep 25, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> For the first time, Mister Internett, I disagree with you. I think that some of the post made on the first page was calm, composed and helpfull - the OP took it all as evilness, and got his panties in a bunch.
> 
> Yes, it developed into something foul, but I must say I think the OP overreacted somewhat - some of what was written was well written, and genuine advice.


Some of them were, fine.  But not most... I would say fully 75% of what was posted after the OP was exactly as I described in my first post.  If I had people picking on me like that, I'd overreact to... there's no Forum Law that he has to take unmitigated crap from everyone who feels like it for every mistake he makes.


----------



## Mister Internet (Sep 25, 2010)

popcangenie said:


> you said all of this... dose this sound sad? you KILLED a animal!:barf: I do NOT feel sorry for you and of course your 6 year old understands he/she is SIX e/she is gonna believe DADDY :? if you told her dogs are dinosaur him/her would say ...hmmm that makes sense dad said it! you should of done you research and you did not  it's your fault now stop try to blame others and stop trying to flame this tread because at this point im not going to even give you the time of day to help you next time when i said "could you show us the divider" I was going to tell you where you went wrong!
> 
> sorry to all the other people for my rant but this really upsets me!


Can't you read?



DawgPoundSound said:


> *I'm so sad about him*. As I type she just finished him off, he's about a 1/2 inch mass of nothing, and she placed him at the back of the burrow I made for her.





DawgPoundSound said:


> But the ferocity which she pounced on him was crazy. Just wanted to share this with you guys. *I'm still mad at her for eating my 1st T*".


Yeah, he sounds like he was getting a real "kick" of of what had just happened.  It's so nice that you've been here less than two months and have everything under control like you do, must be nice.

And THIS nonsense has got to stop:



popcangenie said:


> you said all of this... dose this sound sad? you KILLED a animal!


Do you know how many "animals" you kill every day just walking through your HOUSE, let alone your yard?  Driving?  Buying groceries?  Eating food?  Doing laundry?  Dial it back like three notches and join the real world... it's a spider.  It can't think, it can't feel pain, it can't rationalize, reason symbolically, or feel emotion.  If he had done this to a DOG or something with half a brain, I could see your outrage.


----------



## Mister Internet (Sep 25, 2010)

syndicate said:


> Yeah unlike Mr.Internet some people actually value the lives of there tarantulas and don't think of them as just a "bug" and no big deal if it dies.I know lots of people here that care dearly about there pet tarantulas and consider them to be much more than just "property" they own.


Show me where I said ANY of that, please.  I'll wait.



syndicate said:


> To the Original poster that's to bad about your rosea man..I don't think there was any reason for you to get so upset when people are just trying to help tho!


MAYBE two people were trying to help... the rest just wanted to rile him up and cause the exact situation we've just seen unfold.  It's happening all over this forum lately more often than anyone wants to admit.



syndicate said:


> Some split tanks can work OK and there's actually a couple people on the forum selling custom made acrylic tanks that are divided.May want to look into something like that!
> -Chris


Thank you, that was helpful.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 25, 2010)

Mister Internet said:


> Some of them were, fine.  But not most... I would say fully 75% of what was posted after the OP was exactly as I described in my first post.  If I had people picking on me like that, I'd overreact to... there's no Forum Law that he has to take unmitigated crap from everyone who feels like it for every mistake he makes.


This I agree with. I think we generally agree, we just touched on different points


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Sep 25, 2010)

Mister Internet said:


> You weren't helpful at all... you told him split tanks are dangerous (they aren't, if done correctly), you told him doing research would prove what a bad idea it was (which it doesn't, necessarily), and you scolded him for not grabbing it as soon as he saw that something was about to happen... I've been keeping T's for years, and I STILL don't like grabbing them, even when I want to.  I can't imagine a noob just "grabbing" his T safely when they're already freaking out and likely don't even know how to really handle a tarantula safely yet. You came out swinging, totally uncalled for after what he had posted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First, I didn't tell him to grab, I told him to do something to prevent it. If you reread this, you'll see I mentioned using a deli cup to trap one of them. So good job reading. My posts were aimed at informing and helping whether you want to think so or not. And many of the regular users here such as codykrr also provided the same info to him and tried helping. And as far as me not being in that category, you aren't either, you have provided no help. And I didn't say you didn't decide what happens here, so you can do your job. Your replies have been uncalled for and frankly I don't care what you have to say. I can now see what Fran has been talking about. 

P.S. Your in this hobby too, the one we all love, yet it seems you don't care about Ts dying. Hmm.... Pathetic. That's all I have to say. 

I am officially done with this thread, apparently to Mr. I, nobody here has the ability to help, so good luck to the other users who try to do so like we all have.

Edit: Why don't you just reread this thread because he didn't start on me until I asked a very simple question in order to clarify things. Then he went all high and mighty on me like you just have. I invite you to reread my first few posts and point out what exactly it was that was so bad. I told him like it was and offered my help. DawgPound, Mr. I, deal with it. You have come off as the know it alls. 

Farewell


----------



## Scorpionking20 (Sep 25, 2010)

I think Mr Internet hit it spot on.  The guy made a mistake, but I remember many years ago feeding ONLY mice to my G rosea because I thought crix were too little.

However, years later I have a B dubia colony going and buy occasional crix from the LPS for some smaller slings.  

And whether you love them or not, they are just a bug.  You can love a bug, but all the comments about how he ended an innocent life and insinuating that he's a murderer, is a weak argument. 

Bottom line...it's his fault.  He did bad.  He didn't research.  Well...he's here now, perhaps we can make him a great keeper and a plus to the hobby!

C'mon guys.  He did bad, but don't treat him like Hitler.

Too many people watching Fox/MSNBC.  lol!  Oh the drama!

To the OP:  Your' fault.  Bummer.  Read some more, ask some more questions, and if we can help you we will.


----------



## Scorpionking20 (Sep 25, 2010)

As a side note, perhaps we should treat newbs that make newb mistakes a little better to try and keep them in the hobby.  

I have noticed a high amount of threads where somebody makes a mistake, and then they get their character attacked.  I think that's what Mr I was talking about.  It's ok to criticize the situation, but to call out somebody's character as less than ok is the wrong thing to do in the situation.


----------



## KoriTamashii (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't think anyone in here is using the term 'troll' correctly.

A troll is someone who posts something for the sole purpose of riling other people up, and none of that is being done here.

Some bashing, yes, but no trolling.

However, the bashers really have a point.

You failed to do the proper research, and by doing so, ended up with casualties.

You've nixed any sympathy you might have gained by jumping down the throats of anyone that doesn't agree with something you say.

So, no, we don't really feel bad for you.

But maybe you'll learn something.


----------



## tebs (Sep 25, 2010)

i think its pretty simple...when noobs (LIKE ME! I do consider myself a noob eventhough I use to have tarantulas yeeeaaars ago) ask for help just give them that...HELP...we don't need the attitude, side comments and what you think the world is coming down to....we're noobs we make mistakes, im sure you "experts" make mistakes as well....if you don't think you do...then...i don't know...you got issues...


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Sep 25, 2010)

Scorpionking20 said:


> As a side note, perhaps we should treat newbs that make newb mistakes a little better to try and keep them in the hobby.
> 
> I have noticed a high amount of threads where somebody makes a mistake, and then they get their character attacked.  I think that's what Mr I was talking about.  It's ok to criticize the situation, but to call out somebody's character as less than ok is the wrong thing to do in the situation.


This! I agree with this.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 25, 2010)

Well, it's been said atleast 20 times he made a mistake. Let's all just let this thread go. I think he gets it, really. Nobody's that daft.. 

So let's just sum it up, and leave it at that;
If you want to divide a tank, make sure there are no cracks, cravices, holes or otherwise for any of the spiders to come through. Secure it properly, and do your homework.  

And pretty much everyone that has posted in this thread could do with being a tad bit nicer. It really shouldnt be necessary for adult people to come down to this level.


----------



## Pocket Jotter (Sep 25, 2010)

Yea that is 100% G.rosea. (what a first post to comment on)

i think some people are being a bit harsh, yes he made a mistake and i am sure he knows it. I always go by the rule one Tarantula to one housing.

we all have made mistakes and i am sure we will all make many more before our time on this planet is over, it is annoying that he didn't intervene, i remember i lost my first T to a (looking back) stupid mistake i put a plastic pot in its housing for a hide not thinking it would get stuck and die. I never looked up or researched about T's before i got it because it was a surprise b/day present from my at the time g/f. I thank her dearly for getting my hobby started.

that is the only mistake i have made, i admit since then i have read about 12 books, printed out over 100 care-sheets and my second T was a Mombasa Golden Starburst (not for amateurs i was told) anyway i got it, it was a sling and i think getting something that small and that aggressive as my second T really helped me understand more about Tarantulas and not to worry about at what level you supposed to be at before you can keep certain T's.

MR Internett i think i have to disagree about what you said about T's (they can't think or feel pain? (they have to think to be able to do anything, they think about burrowing and how they want the burrow to be as an end product. Any living thing feels pain no matter what it is.

I think Dawg needs to calm down a bit, lists and stuff like that is playground antics. If you don't like the posters replying then don't reply back to them, but at the same time take notice of what help they do provide that way you're on to a guaranteed winner.

Sorry for your loss dawg


----------



## Scorpionking20 (Sep 25, 2010)

*Yay!*



AudreyElizabeth said:


> This! I agree with this.


Somebody see's the light!  Thanks!


----------



## Czalz (Sep 25, 2010)

Mister Internet said:


> You weren't helpful at all... you told him split tanks are dangerous (they aren't, if done correctly), you told him doing research would prove what a bad idea it was (which it doesn't, necessarily), and you scolded him for not grabbing it as soon as he saw that something was about to happen... I've been keeping T's for years, and I STILL don't like grabbing them, even when I want to.  I can't imagine a noob just "grabbing" his T safely when they're already freaking out and likely don't even know how to really handle a tarantula safely yet. You came out swinging, totally uncalled for after what he had posted.
> 
> We decide what happens with threads here, but thanks for your help.


I almost spent the time late last night to reply to this thread, noting the intense overreaction to the OP's opening post, but I was too tired.......nice to see someone show the decency to stand up for others.

Granted, there are a few holes in the OP's story that you could easily fill with "why didn't you <insert critical thought>", but as you said, that does nothing to help correct the mistakes made. 

To be honest, it makes me sick to see the approach that many take towards others on here, especially those new to the hobby. YES, people who don't have much experience are going to do some ignorant crap. NO, you don't have to say anything condescending to them. If you realize someone is doing something ignorant; try to be constructive and help them realize why their actions weren't very wise.....preferably in a way that doesn't make them feel like a schmuck.

-Charles


----------



## Mister Internet (Sep 25, 2010)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> First, I didn't tell him to grab, I told him to do something to prevent it. If you reread this, you'll see I mentioned using a deli cup to trap one of them. So good job reading.


Astute you are.  Tell me what a noob would think to do when faced with a situation like this that's completely impossible to "research" and "be prepared" for.  Grab it with something?  Yeah, I thought so... 



Chris_Skeleton said:


> My posts were aimed at informing and helping whether you want to think so or not.


If they are aimed that way, make them sound that way.  You sounded exactly how I explained you sounded.  "Helping" doesn't generally involve backhandedly insinuating someone's an irresponsible idiot.



Chris_Skeleton said:


> And many of the regular users here such as codykrr also provided the same info to him and tried helping.


Yeah, I don't think he was being helpful at all either.  You're the only one that took issue with my statement though, so I'm dealing with you.



Chris_Skeleton said:


> And as far as me not being in that category, you aren't either, you have provided no help. And I didn't say you didn't decide what happens here, so you can do your job. Your replies have been uncalled for and frankly I don't care what you have to say.


My replies have been an attempt to steer the tone and tenor of this board back to what it used to be before a bunch of people that are barely a couple years into this hobby themselves started tearing noobs a new hole for making understandable mistakes and treating the deaths of T's like those of family members.  That's kind of my job here.  Therefore, entirely called for.



Chris_Skeleton said:


> I can now see what Fran has been talking about.


Yeah, send Fran a PM and ask him his opinion of me... be sure you copy and paste the conversation here for everyone to read.  You may be shocked that you have to eat your words.



Chris_Skeleton said:


> P.S. Your in this hobby too, the one we all love, yet it seems you don't care about Ts dying. Hmm.... Pathetic. That's all I have to say.


You know what's pathetic?  People who don't know the difference between an actual tragedy and a fake one.  Find where I said I don't care about T's dying... don't worry, I'll wait.  Couldn't find it?  That's what I thought.  You know what else is pathetic?  Putting words in others' mouths when you can't make your point on its own merits.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Sep 25, 2010)

Mister Internet said:


> Astute you are.  Tell me what a noob would think to do when faced with a situation like this that's completely impossible to "research" and "be prepared" for.  Grab it with something?  Yeah, I thought so...


That situation wasn't something completely impossible to research and be prepared for. If you can never be prepared for it, then it would happen to everyone and no one would know what to do. :clap:



Mister Internet said:


> If they are aimed that way, make them sound that way.  You sounded exactly how I explained you sounded.  "Helping" doesn't generally involve backhandedly insinuating someone's an irresponsible idiot.


I wasn't trying to make him sound like an idiot, I tried explaining how to fix the problem. 



Mister Internet said:


> Yeah, I don't think he was being helpful at all either.  You're the only one that took issue with my statement though, so I'm dealing with you.


Well if you're gonna take an issue with me, then I'm gonna deal with you too.




Mister Internet said:


> My replies have been an attempt to steer the tone and tenor of this board back to what it used to be before a bunch of people that are barely a couple years into this hobby themselves started tearing noobs a new hole for making understandable mistakes and treating the deaths of T's like those of family members.  That's kind of my job here.  Therefore, entirely called for.


So you are trying to steer it back by doing what you're criticizing others for doing, condescending everyone else. :clap:



Mister Internet said:


> You know what's pathetic?  People who don't know the difference between an actual tragedy and a fake one.  Find where I said I don't care about T's dying... don't worry, I'll wait.  Couldn't find it?  That's what I thought.  You know what else is pathetic?  Putting words in others' mouths when you can't make your point on its own merits.


You clearly said they are "just bugs" and you made it "seem" like it, just like what I put in my post, "seems.". Once again I said "seems" like you don't care so go ahead and put more words in my mouth, like you claim I have done to you. :clap:


----------



## Spiral_Stairs (Sep 25, 2010)

Ohhhh, now I remember why I haven't logged in since 2004!


----------



## Czalz (Sep 25, 2010)

Mister Internet said:


> My replies have been an attempt to steer the tone and tenor of this board back to what it used to be before a bunch of people that are barely a couple years into this hobby themselves started tearing noobs a new hole for making understandable mistakes and treating the deaths of T's like those of family members.  That's kind of my job here.  Therefore, entirely called for.


Sometimes it's scary how you take the thoughts from my head. I'm going to go put on my tinfoil hat. I almost stated in my last post that it sure seems like the "new crowd" is alot less helpful than those of years past. Alot more intellectual arrogance, and very little practical usefulness seems to be the trend, based on the threads I have read lately. 

There are alot of great minds here on AB, but a great mind that cannot be extracted from adequately because of a lack of respect for others, arrogance, etc.,  is nearly worthless.  


@ Chris......

I can assure you that the "just bugs" comment made by Mr. I was NOT because he has no love/respect for bugs. Nobody devotes as much of their life and time to a forum like this as he has without having a decent affection for inverts. 

I think (could be wrong) that the heart of his statement was to point out that many on here will go to great lengths to defend the life and rights of a "bug",  but have no reservations about ripping apart a human being.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Sep 25, 2010)

To Mr. I, attempting to steer this thread the right way, you officially steered it the exact opposite way by calling people out and I helped by arguing with you. If you want to sit here and argue then so be it, pick someone else, I have no more time for you. Let's steer this thread in the right way now, by ending these pointless arguments. If you are trying to "win" then have it your way. I could care less. I am not going to argue because it's pointless, I'll never prove my point to you, you'll never prove your point to me, so we are wasting our time and the other members time. Let's end it here. I no longer want to take up a thread that should be about helping the poster, not arguing. I tried my hand at helping and I back up 100% of what I said. I was genuinely trying to help no matter what you think. So Mr. I, will you do the commendable thing and also stand down? And try to help the OP rather than "bash" me for apparently "bashing" and I will also stand down.. I agree this thread has got out of hand, and if you can agree about that, then we don't need to argue. You can surely see that this is going nowhere, so let' instead turn it around and take it somewhere. I am done arguing, I hope you are too. 

This is also for all the other members on here caught in this stupid argument.


----------



## popcangenie (Sep 25, 2010)

so MR.I your a admin but you own now tarantulas? do you own dogs? cats? maybe a bird? what if your friend kills his animal? just because he got a cat that was 10 times bigger and meaner? would you now react to this is a way that would be rude? because i would, tarantulas are are PETS just like dogs to other people we love this hobby and people doing this to this hobby is not helping us 

may i ask why you are a admin you can not help with any question about tarantulas im sorry if you feel the need to report me for calling you out but really what are you a friend of the owner??? the comments you are writing are just rude you have no feeling for living things??? go ahead and report me its not like its the first time and this was worth it and if i was a mod i would stop this thread or YOU just for that comment seems every one over looked it! it was rude!and uncalled for!


----------



## NikiP (Sep 25, 2010)

popcangenie said:


> so MR.I your a admin but you own now tarantulas? do you own dogs? cats? maybe a bird? what if your friend kills his animal? just because he got a cat that was 10 times bigger and meaner? would you now react to this is a way that would be rude? because i would, tarantulas are are PETS just like dogs to other people we love this hobby and people doing this to this hobby is not helping us
> 
> may i ask why you are a admin you can not help with any question about tarantulas im sorry if you feel the need to report me for calling you out but really what are you a friend of the owner??? the comments you are writing are just rude you have no feeling for living things??? go ahead and report me its not like its the first time and this was worth it and if i was a mod i would stop this thread or YOU just for that comment seems every one over looked it! it was rude!and uncalled for!


popcangenie, these are undomesticated wild animals that work like robots & don't seem to have any complex social needs past the chicken spider (well, discovered so far anyways...)

They don't care for us.


----------



## popcangenie (Sep 25, 2010)

NikiP said:


> popcangenie, these are undomesticated wild animals that work like robots & don't seem to have any complex social needs past the chicken spider (well, discovered so far anyways...)
> 
> They don't care for us.


i never said they care for us i said there PETS and i don't know about you guys but i don't kill my pets


----------



## codykrr (Sep 25, 2010)

To Mr. I.

I just want to state. That I did try and help this guy out.  In a very calm an informative way, in another thread.  

He basically called me an idiot in that thread. so therefore I dont feel much if any sympathy for him, or thepeople who want to be bottle fed information.  

Also just to clarify.  This situation could have been prevented.  I did.  you know how?  RESEARCH!  When I decided I was going to build a split tank I researched how to properly do it.  You know what happened because i did that?  Both spiders are still ALIVE!

I was a noob, and never had this happen.  This is an ignorant mistake.  you can take up for him all you want.  But the spider would still be alive if he had read a little about them.

I mean C'mon, he didnt even research what kind of spider he had.  It isnt hard to tell the difference between an L.P. and a G. rosea...:wall:  A 1 min google search could have brought that up.

Then he keeps calling his spider a Mature male, when he even said he did know if it was or not, but that what he was calling it anyway.

Again a 5 min search could teach him how to determine if indeed it is a mature male.

This just shows the lack of...Care, responsibility,  and pure laziness. 

i mean he found arachnoboards...right?  he should search a little harder to find SOME of his answers.

Also, There are many threads that tell you how to handle a situation of breaking spiders apart, read the breeding reports...

he said himself he sat there and "pondered" what to do, which to me is saying he didnt care enough to stop the inevitable(at this point)  or he was scared.

I know newbies make mistakes.  even I have.  But i didnt just sit back and watch my tarantula go through a gap in a divided tank and do nothing...common sense would tell you to separate them....or fill in the gap.

Also, you griping saying no one helped....well I ask you.  what did you help with?  you just came on here and insulted more people than he did.  not to mention the other times me and you have had our spurts.  

remember when you basically called me a hillbilly? then told me to get over it.

if not it was in the breastmilk thread.

But i suggest you look up the thread titled "grr...my tarantula wont eat a super worm"(or something like that) and you can see why i find this user to be rude and arrogant.  

I wouldnt have said anymore on this thread, but being as my name was brought up I figured i would clear this up for you.

Cheers.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Sep 25, 2010)

codykrr said:


> To Mr. I.
> 
> I just want to state. That I did try and help this guy out.  In a very calm an informative way, in another thread.
> 
> ...


+1 Million


----------



## jebbewocky (Sep 25, 2010)

Omg drama
OP: you done messed up. I think you knew that when you posted this topic. It's sad, but not the end of the world. Honestly, he was a bug. A pet bug, yes, but a bug. For now, know this:  good judgement comes from experience. Experience comes from bad judgement. Sometimes you need to learn things the hard way (I mean the impersonal "you", not you personally). For now, browse the boards, read the stickies, and get a copy of the TKG if you can.  They will help you avoid this situation in the future, or be better prepared at least. Best of luck. 

Also, don't mix cocohusk in the tub, or use a gluestick on the stove.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Sep 25, 2010)

popcangenie said:


> i really don't see how this is funny... if i were you i would be sad, not giddy. you killed a living animal that kinda makes me sick!:barf: could you show us the divider??? i would like to see what you did and also why not do research...why not stop it...


This is the sort of responce that prevokes.


popcangenie said:


> i never said they care for us i said there PETS and i don't know about you guys but i don't kill my pets


It was an accident.


popcangenie said:


> you KILLED a animal!:barf:


Totally dramatic. You feed your Ts animals correct?

What he did was a accident. It doesnt have to be a dramatic event. Do you cry and feel bad when a roach or cricket gets munched by your T? Thats a living animal just like a spider. The hobby doesnt need people over dramatizing. People that are new to the hobby tend to be frightened of getting bit so he didnt try to separate them immediately. And when you contruct a cage that fails, you end up with one fat T. Simply put It was an accident. All we could do in this case was to teach the guy what we know to prevent it. Thats what this forum is for. Not to vent and critisize without anything helpful to input. :wall:


----------



## malevolentrobot (Sep 25, 2010)

OP, I want to apologize about the way i went about wording my first post in this thread, it was pretty harsh now rereading it. i do stand by the fact that if someone wants to create a divided tank, however, that efforts to research the project before hand might have led to a more... sucessful arrangement. i don't think every split tank will result in failure, but it has to be constructed well without gaps.

i'm sorry my first post was more criticism and less constructive advice, for what its worth.


----------



## AzJohn (Sep 25, 2010)

Slow weekend I guess. I've been lurking around all afternoon, while watching NCAA football. I was going to stay out if but, seriously, this thread is 5 pages to long. The OP made a mistake in making his divided tank with to large a gap, (I did somthing very similar involving a overly large critter cage and a too small B smithi, but was able to find my escape artist) and was to slow in dealing with a tarantula escape. What else is there to say. Everything else is just argument for it's own sake. I've said it before. If somone doesn't take your addvice or treat you with the respect you think you've earned why bother replying to there threads. If know as much as you think, it's there loss. Do you really think arguing with people will make them take you seriously. I'm a Jr High Teacher. One of the most important things you learn is that most arguements accomplish nothing. When a kid wants to argue with me, letting him dictate things causes me to loose all credibillity with the student and the rest of the class. I suspect the same thing is true here.

For what it's worth. John


----------



## SDiego (Sep 25, 2010)

Mister Internet said:


> Hey, you guys... yes, you, the people that have been in this hobby long enough to know better.  The people that should be understanding of noob mistakes and who have probably made more than their fair share.  The people that are (ostensibly) here to HELP future hobbyists learn from their mistakes and provide helpful guidance.  The people who only GOT the knowledge they have on the shoulders of others and by virtue of their own stupid mistakes...
> 
> Yeah, you...
> 
> ...


I like this response.


----------



## DawgPoundSound (Sep 25, 2010)

WOW!! I was informed by a friend on these Boards at how crazy this thread has gotten. I completely ignored it due to all the bad people posting and attacking. But after reading this, I'm not a bit surprised. 

I've been called such a bad person for killing a tarantula. That I did not kill, my female killed. And I was told that today was Saturday, when it was quite obvious NEVER to make the mistake of leaving areas for your T to climb through. 

I've been called stupid because I can't identify a Tarantula, yet there is an entire thread with half of these same posters in it, not being able to identify T's.

This is amazing. So many hypocrites I think the Governments of this planet would get jealous. EVERYONE in this hobby are killers. You kill live crickets, worms, caterpillars, roaches, and steal baby mice for the sole purpose of watching them die and get eaten alive. 

Yet you bash another human for making the same mistakes you've made in your lives. I've never been bitten. Yet there is an entire thread of members of this site who's been bitten. People who KNOW how skittish or aggressive their T's are, yet do the dumbest of things to get bit anyway.

Yet I never posted to attack them and cause strife. I never asked for sympathy from anyone. I don't need it, I simply shared a story that happened, like tons of you have done. I never said I didn't research. Yet once one person who can't read, and assumes I didn't research goes off on a tangent, all the rest of the clicks follow suite. 

Research is not the best teacher. Trial and error is. This is how it is in the real world. I could care less what you say about split tanks. I'm personally not that stupid to follow that kind of statement. However, I'm smart enough to know I made a small error in it's creation, and would never make that error twice. 

I didn't need 50 posts attacking me telling me what I did wrong, after I told YOU what I did wrong. What I did ask for, which was NEVER answered, was how many of you can identify a 4 inch Salmon Pink, next to a 4 inch G. Rosea and honestly pick them apart? No one answered this. There are T's out there, when the same size, can be hard to identify on first glance. 

That's all I asked. But Mister Internet did a great job, basically saying the same things I said when defending my own character to most of you. 

Thanks


----------



## codykrr (Sep 25, 2010)

These are my pictures BTW.

5 inch lasiodora parahybana







5 inch female G. rosea






Big difference.


----------



## DawgPoundSound (Sep 25, 2010)

Czalz said:


> I almost spent the time late last night to reply to this thread, noting the intense overreaction to the OP's opening post, but I was too tired.......nice to see someone show the decency to stand up for others.
> 
> Granted, there are a few holes in the OP's story that you could easily fill with "why didn't you <insert critical thought>", but as you said, that does nothing to help correct the mistakes made.
> 
> ...


Just a question to you. Where are the "holes" in my post? You have to remember in my opening post, I clearly stated "My FIRST T". So this in itself, should've threw up the immediate "ok let's get this guy on the right path" mindset. Not the attack, and ridicules. And no I didn't overreact, I reacted naturally as anyone would in defending their character. 

I clearly stated in another response in this thread, that I don't "handle or hold" my T's for the sake of doing so. 

I clearly stated in the OP that I did make up my mind to get him, but i was a bit nervous of him falling because he stayed near the top of the divider, just on his side of it. So i was sitting there in hopes that he would come down. Yet when i went to get a ruler to *coax* him he had already made his move towards her again, yet this time really fast. 

I  mean what part of this didn't people read? The only mistake made here on my part was not noticing the 1/2 inch opening at the top would not be enough for a 4 1/2 inch tarantula to squeeze through. There is no research needed for that. That is strictly trial and error. I do know that the same opening I left there on purpose, and coaxed the culprit to the top to see if she would squeeze through, and she could not. And yes, I let her get on my hand and personally took her back down. 

There is no excuse for the posts after mine that attacked me. Absolutely ZERO. If people wanted to know how much research i've done, all they had to do was IM me and ask. 

Note: I researched and read on this Site almost 3 weeks before joining. Also 2 other Sites I've joined and had done the same thing, as well as tons and tons of Youtube vids. However that does not mean that I became all-knowing and still couldn't make mistakes once I actually acquired my first T.


----------



## Czalz (Sep 25, 2010)

DawgPoundSound said:


> What I did ask for, which was NEVER answered, was how many of you can identify a 4 inch Salmon Pink, next to a 4 inch G. Rosea and honestly pick them apart? No one answered this. There are T's out there, when the same size, can be hard to identify on first glance.


 I've had both species as slings and adults. For me personally, it's quite easy to tell the difference at 4".......but for someone who hasn't spent countless hours staring at these two species, I can see how it can be easy to confuse them.

The question you are asking is quite subjective. It all depends on the individual's experience with each of the species. For example, I can easily identify 20 (+) different species of tarantula. That is because I have kept that many species and raised them from slings to adulthood in many cases. 

There are people on these boards who could probably identify over 100 species of tarantula without referencing any materials. There are others who can't identify any.  

Relating the question to dogs...Someone who has raised Papillons can spot one from a distance with ease, while another person can't tell the difference between a Papillon and a Pekingese.


----------



## DawgPoundSound (Sep 25, 2010)

Czalz said:


> I've had both species as slings and adults. For me personally, it's quite easy to tell the difference at 4".......but for someone who hasn't spent countless hours staring at these two species, I can see how it can be easy to confuse them.
> 
> The question you are asking is quite subjective. It all depends on the individual's experience with each of the species. For example, I can easily identify 20 (+) different species of tarantula. That is because I have kept that many species and raised them from slings to adulthood in many cases.
> 
> ...


Exactly. It wasn't that I couldn't identify her as a G. Rosea. It was the ferocity of her attack on him, and the sheer size of her (which even others have agreed she is really big) that kinda threw me a bit. And alot of pics I've seen of the LP aren't always Black. Some do have more pinkish hairs on them than others, and give them the Rosea appearance. The thing that threw me was her stout carapace that seemed a bit large for a Rosea. So I was confusing myself for no reason to be honest that's all. I was just asking people if they could identify the two at that size, that way I knew I wasn't crazy about having a beastly Rosea.


----------



## popcangenie (Sep 25, 2010)

LAST POST

 first off 

ok so am i the only one here who thinks that if we buy a tarantula its are responsibility to take care of it? its OUR pet! now lets try and let it live for more then a a darn week! yea i kill crickets every dam day but am i the only one to kinda bond with my tarantulas 

second could you of not just looked at the 2 spiders and said hmmm they look the exact same! or maybe google the sp?


third

yes you did say oooh im sad but did you display any sadness in the posts ...no "SHE'S A BEAST! l0l" wow you sound really sad there

and last off people flamed you for !2! reasons 1 you were <edit>,you never did !any! research a simple 2 minutes could of save this tarantulas life and second you lit the flame! we tried to help and then left some criticism and you put a lighter to the wood

*sorry other people who think im a nut, people like this really tic me off. *[/COLOR]

BTW have a nice day


----------



## Czalz (Sep 26, 2010)

DawgPoundSound said:


> Exactly. It wasn't that I couldn't identify her as a G. Rosea. It was the ferocity of her attack on him, and the sheer size of her (which even others have agreed she is really big) that kinda threw me a bit. And alot of pics I've seen of the LP aren't always Black. Some do have more pinkish hairs on them than others, and give them the Rosea appearance. The thing that threw me was her stout carapace that seemed a bit large for a Rosea. So I was confusing myself for no reason to be honest that's all. I was just asking people if they could identify the two at that size, that way I knew I wasn't crazy about having a beastly Rosea.


Understandable.......

Regarding the "holes" in your original post, I wasn't criticizing you as much as I was making the point that you can find "holes" in just about anything that someone says, if that's the sort of person that you want to be. 

Example:

The fact that your spider went through the gap and then "came back to his side" indicates that there was probably more than enough time to intervene. The statement that the new spider "jumped" with "pinpoint" accuracy is a little suspicious, since rosies are practically blind, and they aren't at all known for a dependable aerial attack. They can't actually "jump"; their legs aren't designed that way. 

Now, I could rip you a new one for these two things not being perfectly logical, or I could try to understand how they could have happened. I can understand that you froze in suspense when you saw your Rosie climb to the top of its wall and go over the divider, and that it might have taken a minute to go grab something you felt was adequate to fix the unforseen problem. I can also see how the larger tarantula lunged at the smaller one, which you perceived as a "jump".


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Sep 26, 2010)

DawgPoundSound said:


> Exactly. It wasn't that I couldn't identify her as a G. Rosea. It was the ferocity of her attack on him, and the sheer size of her (which even others have agreed she is really big) that kinda threw me a bit. And alot of pics I've seen of the LP aren't always Black. Some do have more pinkish hairs on them than others, and give them the Rosea appearance. The thing that threw me was her stout carapace that seemed a bit large for a Rosea. So I was confusing myself for no reason to be honest that's all. I was just asking people if they could identify the two at that size, that way I knew I wasn't crazy about having a beastly Rosea.


I agree that is huge for a G. rosea. Like said above for some one thats been in the hobby for a good amount of time you would be able to tell very easily the difference between the 2. 

As far as split cages are concerned. You need to have no gaps to crawl through. And if you are using a screen lid as most beginners do. You want to make certain that a T cannot lift the screen.They are very strong. Even known to chew through metal.

 IMO its these mistakes that could be avoided by reading a book or googling "how to keep a tarantula" (mind you theres alot of incorrect info on google) This is one of the simplest things to avoid even if you did a meager amount of searching. I am not trying to be mean, just helpful. 

You should consider reading some books on care. You might even enjoy some of the things you learn. And will avoid killing your pet in the process. Some of the simplest mistakes can kill you T. Wrong kinds of wood, wild bugs, petting your dog before handling anything in the T cage.(pesticides). We all started out knowing nothing. Do your homework, youll enjoy it.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Sep 26, 2010)

DawgPoundSound said:


> I've been called such a bad person for killing a tarantula. That I did not kill, my female killed.


Look at it how you want, it was your fault. You killed it, indirectly yes, but still. Sorry for your loss.



DawgPoundSound said:


> I've been called stupid because I can't identify a Tarantula, yet there is an entire thread with half of these same posters in it, not being able to identify T's.


Half of these same posters? I'd like to see that. Just because you can't identify Ts that well, don't start making things up saying "half these same posters" because you didn't look through any ID threads and see "these same posters". 




DawgPoundSound said:


> Yet you bash another human for making the same mistakes you've made in your lives. I've never been bitten. Yet there is an entire thread of members of this site who's been bitten. People who KNOW how skittish or aggressive their T's are, yet do the dumbest of things to get bit anyway.


No, you don't have to be doing anything dumb to get bit, many are doing cage maintenance or transfers and get bit. So it appears that you didn't read anything in the bite reports, but you refer to it like you've read all of it. 



DawgPoundSound said:


> I never said I didn't research. Yet once one person who can't read, and assumes I didn't research goes off on a tangent, all the rest of the clicks follow suite.


Well if you would've done the research you would've read that Ts can fit through the smallest of space and how bad split tanks can be.



DawgPoundSound said:


> Research is not the best teacher. Trial and error is. This is how it is in the real world. I could care less what you say about split tanks. I'm personally not that stupid to follow that kind of statement. However, I'm smart enough to know I made a small error in it's creation, and would never make that error twice.


If you aren't going to follow any statements that can be proven, then don't post.



DawgPoundSound said:


> I didn't need 50 posts attacking me telling me what I did wrong, after I told YOU what I did wrong. What I did ask for, which was NEVER answered, was how many of you can identify a 4 inch Salmon Pink, next to a 4 inch G. Rosea and honestly pick them apart? No one answered this. There are T's out there, when the same size, can be hard to identify on first glance.


I can identify a 4 inch G. rosea from a 4 inch LP. There.

It seems like you keep referring to sexing threads, ID threads, and the bite reports like you've read them, yet clearly what you have said about them, has proven you haven't. Read them, they are entertaining, you'll learn more. Research, you'll learn more. Yes, trial and error is a way to learn, but its your opinion that its the best. Nothing makes up for research though, and there is no excuse for lack of research.

And just some advice that is unrelated to Ts, the way you talk to people on here is how you get respect, and you need to work on that. If I came across as rude or harsh, it was unintended, I was trying to help. But I never outright talk to anyone like that unwarranted. Even if someone sounds rude or harsh to you, tell them, don't start bashing back, because that's what turns threads into this, 6 pages of worthless arguing.

Good luck and sorry for your loss. I hope you learn, and remain in the hobby, I hope you have fun in this hobby. I hope you can learn to accept others criticism, critiquing, advice, and help. Else you'll end up as another batgirl. 

And...

Arachnoboards doesn't need another batgirl.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Sep 26, 2010)

popcangenie said:


> LAST POST
> 
> first off
> 
> ...


I dont know what your trying to acomplish in your post other than to satisfy your own need to vent because people dont hug and kiss there tarantulas like you. Its equivelent to growing a flower or keeping a fish. I dont think anyone needs to be sad over a T they have had for a week. And any emotional attachment you have is great but dont push that philosophy onto people in the hobby. Its a feeble argument.


----------



## popcangenie (Sep 26, 2010)

AgentD006las said:


> I dont know what your trying to acomplish in your post other than to satisfy your own need to vent because people dont hug and kiss there tarantulas like you. Its equivelent to growing a flower or keeping a fish. I dont think anyone needs to be sad over a T they have had for a week. And any emotional attachment you have is great but dont push that philosophy onto people in the hobby. Its a feeble argument.


ahhh i really did not want anyone to respond to that but i feel the need to respond to your post

so if one of you tarantulas died you would not care? take some pictures and giggy at how dumb it looks? then just throw it away right? 

i just really don't see how he can't even care


----------



## Mister Internet (Sep 26, 2010)

DawgPoundSound said:


> I didn't need 50 posts attacking me telling me what I did wrong, after I told YOU what I did wrong. What I did ask for, which was NEVER answered, was how many of you can identify a 4 inch Salmon Pink, next to a 4 inch G. Rosea and honestly pick them apart? No one answered this. There are T's out there, when the same size, can be hard to identify on first glance.
> 
> That's all I asked. But Mister Internet did a great job, basically saying the same things I said when defending my own character to most of you.
> 
> Thanks


Welllll.... you're not innocent here.  I think you know that.  And I think you would do well to research more, and trial and error less.  But, you know, suit yourself.

You, more than anything, were a convenient example of what's been going wrong with the general feel of this community lately, rather than a completely innocent n00b being completely unjustifiably picked on.  I mean, you know you deserved a LITTLE bit of it, yeah?  

More to come, I'm sure...


----------



## Mister Internet (Sep 26, 2010)

popcangenie said:


> so if one of you tarantulas died you would not care? take some pictures and giggy at how dumb it looks? then just throw it away right?


Oh dear God, please don't tell me you do something with your tarantulas BESIDES throw them away when they die....



popcangenie said:


> i just really don't see how he can't even care


I'm really confused by your stance.  You consider tarantulas "pets" to be "loved", yet you are insisting that his only emotion here should be sadness... shouldn't he also be proud of the tarantula that "won"?  Because that's what tarantulas do, given half a chance? No?  It only counts when it's all flowers and fuzzy-wuzzies?  Thought so.

Again, he cares.  Just... well, not as much as you.  And I would guess at least 80% of keepers don't "care" as much as you do.  And that's probably a good thing.  We don't need a hobby full of people that can't understand these animals for what they actually are.  That doesn't mean we don't appreciate them.  I do.  I've given THOUSANDS of hours of my own time, upaid, and freely, to help this community become what it has become over the past 8 years... I wouldn't bother if my only reason was to get my jollies lording some fake internet power over the users here.  This is the internet, not real life, and God knows I've got better things to do with my time than play make believe.

I care.  Just... not as much as you do.  And I still think that's probably a good thing.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Sep 26, 2010)

popcangenie said:


> ahhh i really did not want anyone to respond to that but i feel the need to respond to your post
> 
> so if one of you tarantulas died you would not care? take some pictures and giggy at how dumb it looks? then just throw it away right?
> 
> i just really don't see how he can't even care


I am not saying i dont care about my Ts. But if my dog died i would trade my whole collection to have my dog back. Your idea is radical. You cant compare the emotional connection of a tarantula with that of a dog or cat. Dogs have feelings and thoughts. Bugs do not.


----------



## Mister Internet (Sep 26, 2010)

codykrr said:


> remember when you basically called me a hillbilly? then told me to get over it.
> 
> if not it was in the breastmilk thread.


If, at any point in my participation in this thread, you've found me saying anything remotely resembling "the OP is totally innocent of all charges and did nothing wrong", you'd be lying, because I haven't said that.  Obviously, he did some things wrong.  I was using the situation as a flashlight to try to show you all how ridiculous this board is becoming when it comes to handling these situations.

I mean, so what if EVERYTHING he did was wrong... how are you going to handle it?  Put him through hell and if he comes through on the other side with his tail tucked appropriately between his legs, you'll help him out?

And you have a serious victim complex... you hear what you WANT to hear when people are talking about you.  Fine, let's talk about the breastfeeding thread... I'll even included the actual quotes that people can click on the blue arrows and follow if they feel inclined.  Let's be honest and tell people that you STARTED the thread with this gem... not mid-way through it or anything... you fired RIGHT off with it:



codykrr said:


> I know many women who breastfed, and not one needed to consult with someone.  Breastfeeding isnt all that complicated to begin with.
> 
> There is a Breast, a nipple, and a baby.  You can use pumps, store the milk, and watch what you eat/drink while doing so.
> 
> ...


Heh... someone who has never breastfed a baby in his life is convinced that it's "not that complicated".  And below is the WORST I ever had to say about you in that thread:



Mister Internet said:


> Cody, after researching the geography and demographics of where you live, I'm going to excuse your insistent dismissiveness on this issue as one borne of your own inexperience in society at large.  When you live where there are actually a lot of people, these types of problems end up being far more common than you are aware of.  Just because your wife didn't have issues, and breastfeeding is passed on mother to daughter religiously out there in the sticks, doesn't mean it's not a needed service.  What brand new mom sitting in a hospital bed do you know who has the energy and acumen to absorb a HOW-TO video on breastfeeding??


You then decided that what I had actually meant was some giant "hillbilly insult, cleverly disguised, and got all butt-hurt:



codykrr said:


> Well considering she is from ketucky. I would fair to say she is in the sticks just as well as i am. Hell i was raised in that neck of the "sticks" as you want to put it.  I could see a big city having this service. but for us one toothed hillbilly folk out hur in the sticks.  we dont have a demand for this.  Now MAYBE and I mean MAYBE, if a woman went to school or got certified(whatever you need for the job)  then they could possible work in the hospital kinda showing the women who do need it.  But to just be an out of the house breast feeding consultant(which is the way i took her post) is a far cry from a "CAREER".  especially only going 1 hour each way.  Not sure if you know but in the "sticks" an hour dont get you to far.  so lets say in an hour time HWY driving thats 55 miles.  so your telling me she could start and keep a full time career in a 110 mile radius from were she is.  in the sticks...ha.


And then I said this... yeah, reading it again I can see I'm being REALLY mean and insulting  :



Mister Internet said:


> Heh... ah.  Well, if that's the way you took it, then you obviously had no idea what she was talking about and shouldn't have contributed at all.  It's rarely useful to contribute long-winded diatribes on something you don't even remotely understand... and looks REALLY silly on you in the end.
> 
> So next time you encounter something that you don't know, try Google first instead of making up a meaning for it and railing away.  It will cause a lot less misunderstandings.


So yeah... I can see where I'm being REALLY insensitive, insulting, and mean.  Come on man, grow a thicker skin, it's the internet.  Try listening to what people are ACTUALLY saying about you, and you might find they are being far less insulting than you think... you keep making up all this insult people are supposedly dealing you, and you're going to give yourself a heart attack...



codykrr said:


> But i suggest you look up the thread titled "grr...my tarantula wont eat a super worm"(or something like that) and you can see why i find this user to be rude and arrogant.
> 
> I wouldnt have said anymore on this thread, but being as my name was brought up I figured i would clear this up for you.
> 
> Cheers.


Wow... you think THIS:


codykrr said:


> If all you are wanting to do is fatten your tarantula up, feed her more roaches or crix.  I highly doubt in the wild these spiders eat worms of any kind.  just feed her what she will take.





DawgPoundSound said:


> I highly doubt they're caged up in the wild either. But on a more intelligent note, these are hunters. If they come across a slithering food opportunity they take it. That's like saying a Tarantula won't go after a snake, and we all know they will in a heartbeat if they feel they can take it.


...rude and arrogant?   I have to repeat myself: read what people are actually saying.  You're getting insulting and the strangest and most petty stuff...


----------



## popcangenie (Sep 26, 2010)

ok i under stand you like you dog better but you would not be sad maybe even mad if a tarantula died and really MR. I that was disgusting really did not need to be said


----------



## NikiP (Sep 26, 2010)

popcangenie said:


> ahhh i really did not want anyone to respond to that but i feel the need to respond to your post
> 
> so if one of you tarantulas died you would not care? take some pictures and giggy at how dumb it looks? then just throw it away right?
> 
> i just really don't see how he can't even care


"I don't know. I'm so sad about him"

"I'm still mad at her for eating my 1st T"

Pretty sure sad & mad are emotions? :? Which would show care?

I must be a bad person. I lost an Avic sling several days ago & just dumped it in the trash, haven't shed a tear yet. Also, I giggled a bit :8o It floated so lightly into the trash, kind of amused me.


----------



## codykrr (Sep 26, 2010)

Take things as you will Mr. I. , but I found your post in the breast thread rude and arrogant as well.  That was MY take on it at the time of reading it.  

Also, how is

"I highly doubt they're caged up in the wild either. But on a more intelligent note"

not rude?  I gave him an honest answer.

he dismissed this saying "but on a more intelligent note"  basically saying my response wasnt intelligent.  which really kinda pissed me off considering the content of his post...again...common sense and a little research would have told him feeding more crickets, or roaches would also fatten the T up...probably better than superworms.  

I have thick skin, Im still here arent I?  I will stand up for myself.  

And this kind of stuf has been going on around Ab for the 2 years I have been a member.  This is nothing new....just different players in the ball park.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Sep 26, 2010)

@codykrr,

Lol this has become the hybrid thread all over again, except this time it's not us arguing with each other.


----------



## DawgPoundSound (Sep 26, 2010)

Czalz said:


> Understandable.......
> 
> Regarding the "holes" in your original post, I wasn't criticizing you as much as I was making the point that you can find "holes" in just about anything that someone says, if that's the sort of person that you want to be.
> 
> ...


Trust me you couldn't. I've never EVER been known as a liar. And at 38 and well respected in many states, if you knew me personally you wouldn't either. When I tell you I turned and she leaped from her from the top of the enclosure onto him, and they tumbled and she ended up on top, this is EXACTLY what I mean with pinpoint accuracy of what happened. I practically leaped at the enclosure and yelled "NO SHE GOT HIM!!" and scared my wife from her nap. 

Now if you want to call it lunging from the top of the enclosure, onto him at the bottom of the enclosure that's fine. I called it leaping. We're being silly to be honest to debate something that trivial. Either way, the action was what it was. And like I said, people have to learn to be more expansive when the time is in need of it. 

What YOU may do with your tarantula, another may not. For example: A young man on Youtube showed how well he handles his OBT. People were bashing him on Youtube for it, as stupid as that sounds. Yet he did exceptionally well with his. And explained WHY he feels it rears up, which made 100% sense to me. Yet others couldn't comprehend his view, even though it was plain to see. 

My reaction and actions to just JUMP in the tank and grab or handle the Rosea, is what bothers some people, but in that instance, with him determined to mate, could've easily gotten me bit. And since I don't handle them to begin with, I wasn't gonna do so then either. 

So I know you aren't coming at me, I just want to clarify to you that in that circumstance, my actions were gonna be what they were, no matter HOW long deal with T's or not. I will never place myself in a position to get bitten by a spider. Or get stung by a wasp. etc etc Once it got to a certain point it was simply beyond my control. And the key word there, is MY control. Others would've jumped right in the tank.


----------



## popcangenie (Sep 26, 2010)

ok yea im gone but i still think it sad that no one even cares about there pets 


p.s did you not ready the post lol shes a beast and wana see a pic of her over kis frail body?


really sad


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Sep 26, 2010)

Dawgpound, how do you know it was a mature male?


----------



## DawgPoundSound (Sep 26, 2010)

Mister Internet said:


> Welllll.... you're not innocent here.  I think you know that.  And I think you would do well to research more, and trial and error less.  But, you know, suit yourself.
> 
> You, more than anything, were a convenient example of what's been going wrong with the general feel of this community lately, rather than a completely innocent n00b being completely unjustifiably picked on.  I mean, you know you deserved a LITTLE bit of it, yeah?
> 
> More to come, I'm sure...


Mister Internet, the answer to your question is NO. I let 3 adults read this entire thread, and you people have no idea how bad and immature this has looked. Off an initial post that asked for none of it. You yourself said it was personal attacks. I didn't try to mate my T's. It happend, he got eaten. It's apart of the life of spiders. 

I can be just as spiteful and ridiculous to ANYONE on these Boards who's attempted to mate their T's and the male ended up getting eaten. I can call them all kinds of idiots and stupid and noob this or that. I don't because I'm beyond that. It's apart of the life of a T.

I will say this one more time. And one FINAL time. A 1/2 inch opening, I had no idea a 4.5" inch tarantula would sueeze through it. And quite frankly 1/2 inch is being generous honestly. I should measure it and take a photo to make a point. That's called *error* in judgement and it ended up being a mating attempt of 2 perfectly adult Tarantulas, and ended up in what happens naturally. 

So once again, NO I didn't deserve it. It should be clear to see.


----------



## DawgPoundSound (Sep 26, 2010)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> Dawgpound, how do you know it was a mature male?


At this point common sense I guess. Explain to me why a Juvie or Sling at 4.5 inches would be so determined to perform a mating ritual with a 5 inch female that's 2x his bulk? I mean are you really serious asking me this right now?


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Sep 26, 2010)

DawgPoundSound said:


> At this point common sense I guess. Explain to me why a Juvie or Sling at 4.5 inches would be so determined to perform a mating ritual with a 5 inch female that's 2x his bulk? I mean are you really serious asking me this right now?


Yes I am because you can tell a mature male apart from a female 100% any time.  There are two things on a mature male that make it distinguishable. Let me correct you by saying that when we say mature, we mean ultimate male. It's at it's last stage of life. So we are not just talking about an adult male. Do you know what an ultimate male is? And the two things on one to know that it is an ultimate male? A male tarantula can ONLY breed when it is an ultimate male.


----------



## DawgPoundSound (Sep 26, 2010)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> Yes I am because you can tell a mature male apart from a female 100% any time.  There are two things on a mature male that make it distinguishable. Let me correct you by saying that when we say mature, we mean ultimate male. It's at it's last stage of life. So we are not just talking about an adult male. Do you know what an ultimate male is? And the two things on one to know that it is an ultimate male? A male tarantula can ONLY breed when it is an ultimate male.


But you haven't answered my question. I said explain to me why he would venture into her side of the enclosure. Mind you *spiders are supposed to be blind* so obviously he sensed a female. 

2nd. Explain him entering her territory, and tapping against the glass and divider. This alerted me that I DID have a male at first, because i knew for a fact I had just purchased a female Rosea. 

So once you've read these facts, you might answer your own questions rather than try and grill me on something trivial at this point. I also read on these boards in the (Sexing Your T) thread about the underside of the male not being as wide as the females. And when I bought her, i could relate to that aspect from having read about it. When i got home and looked at his it wasn't as wide as hers. 

No all this ultimate male stuff, and adult male you're talking about is irrelevant. He made all the advances, and did the tap dance as a male would do. So with these facts, and adding what you just said, he's an ADULT male. Or ULTIMATE male as you say. 

A female, entering another females territory, is not going to present mating taps. Period. Or an introduction as he did.


----------



## DawgPoundSound (Sep 26, 2010)

Ok I was definately wrong again like I suspected. It was a 1/4 inch opening. The top of the enclosure has two openings 1/4 inch gap, and the middle is not open. Anyone that has 10 gallon tanks know what I speak of. And the divider was just at the edge of the 1/4th inch gap. 

So with that said, having a 4 1/2" inch tarantula, and a 5" incher I just assumed no way they squeeze through that, and boy was I wrong and in a heartbeat. That's the only error here was my misjudging the gap and his potential of getting through it to his destination. Further investigation proved she COULD NOT get through the opening from sheer bulk. 

So there ya have it. An entire thread of attacks, ridicule, and arguing over 1/4th of an inch gap that allowed 1 Tarantula to attempt a mating, and he died. 

Lord help us all when I get slings, and they somehow squeeze through a needle hole that they need for air. All the threads I've read of slings escaping I can just imagine the suicide of all T lovers if I post it on these Boards. 

sheesh louise!


----------



## Wachusaynoob (Sep 26, 2010)

DawgPoundSound said:


> But you haven't answered my question. I said explain to me why he would venture into her side of the enclosure. Mind you *spiders are supposed to be blind* so obviously he sensed a female.


Yes, they have bad eyesight, but Your T was SCOPING OUT It's HOME.
They climb glass, and of course they will climb the styrofoam to see what's up, Thus him finding the opening- Again something you should have known from the begining.




> 2nd. Explain him entering her territory, and tapping against the glass and divider. This alerted me that I DID have a male at first, because i knew for a fact I had just purchased a female Rosea.


Not only males do the "dance" or tapping.
I have immitated tapping on my Female G.rosea's enclosure, and she responderd...TO ME. And for the past few days, has been Tapping even when I wasnt, LOOKING FOR A MATE. 



> So once you've read these facts, you might answer your own questions rather than try and grill me on something trivial at this point.





> No all this ultimate male stuff, and adult male you're talking about is irrelevant. He made all the advances, and did the tap dance as a male would do. So with these facts, and adding what you just said, he's an ADULT male. Or ULTIMATE male as you say.


Did he have hooks? did he have spermathacae (SP?) 



> A female, entering another females territory, is not going to present mating taps. Period. Or an introduction as he did.


That may be true, but Have you ever PERSONALLY witnessed the mating taps of a T? Could it have just been adjusting it's legs? or giving the other T a Warming? yes, it could have been. 

I have made the mistake of putting 2 FEMALES in the same tank before- and they Went at it. One would have been munched on if I hadent acted fast and seperated them- Because I beleived I had a male. That was before what I knew now.

You say all these things like you KNOW what you're talking about.
Putting the word "fact" in every sentence doesnt do anything for you, because you do NOT OBVIOUSLy know these facts, as we can all tell with your posts.


----------



## Wachusaynoob (Sep 26, 2010)

on a side note-

I've witnessed my Rosea JUMP off of my hand onto a nearby shelf. Literally JUMP. It wasnt a fall. Freaked me out LOL.


----------



## DawgPoundSound (Sep 26, 2010)

Wachusaynoob, I know what they do. I had him and observed him closely for 3 weeks. He NEVER and I mean NEVER climbed his enclosure which was a 5 gallon enclosure. He was very inactive and hardly ate and I was worried about him. He would rarely pace his enclosure, only sit in a few spots here and there not wanting to be bothered.

There was a cricket on his side of the tank at the top of the enclosure. I thought he was after the cricket. he wasn't. He tapped the cricket (literally) out of the way, and made his way OVER the top. 

Now on the otherhand, at the pet store when I bought the big girl, she was in an enclosure of woodchip bedding, and sitting about 12-16 inches at the top of her enclosure dangerously. Which is another reason I bought her. But when I got her in her new home she hasn't climbed yet either, not has the smaller Rosea I bought the day before. 

They have paced, webbed a little, sat out in the open and made it known that they are comfortable. So I disagree with your take on him simply exploring.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Sep 26, 2010)

DawgPoundSound said:


> No all this ultimate male stuff, and adult male you're talking about is irrelevant. He made all the advances, and did the tap dance as a male would do. So with these facts, and adding what you just said, he's an ADULT male. Or ULTIMATE male as you say.
> 
> A female, entering another females territory, is not going to present mating taps. Period. Or an introduction as he did.


You are completly incorrect. Please sit down and read a book. You have no idea what your talking about. Males that are not ultimate do not court females. what ever you may have witnessed was not a male courting a female. You dont even know how to tell the difference between a male and female. You could have 2 females courting each other. And even if you found out you have a male. You would have no idea if he was ultimate. They have sex organs on there pedipalps for transfering sperm. Note that only ultimate males have these sex organs.  Now i see why people are frustrated with you.  I am not trying to be mean but you are embarrassing yourself.


----------



## DawgPoundSound (Sep 26, 2010)

Wachusaynoob said:


> Yes, they have bad eyesight, but Your T was SCOPING OUT It's HOME.
> They climb glass, and of course they will climb the styrofoam to see what's up, Thus him finding the opening- Again something you should have known from the begining.
> 
> 
> ...


I know what I'm talking about because I witnessed the event!! Don't get wrinkled because I'm not a complete idiot to arachnids. You said YOU did the tapping. You didn't say your female tarantula is doing the tapping. Case closed on that one. 

Also your two females going at it is what two females will do. Once again I know this, you know this why are you mentioning it? What I said was, this was no female spider, and you're making up things to prove yourself right. 

I never stated he was just moving his legs. I clearly stated what happened because I WATCHED IT. I said *tapping*. In the spider world we all know what this means. Stop arguing for the sake of arguing it's ridiculous. 

A male honeybee doesn't do the female scout dance. So stop acting like your female spiders act as males all of a sudden.


----------



## DawgPoundSound (Sep 26, 2010)

AgentD006las said:


> You are completly incorrect. Please sit down and read a book. You have no idea what your talking about. Males that are not ultimate do not court females. what ever you may have witnessed was not a male courting a female. You dont even know how to tell the difference between a male and female. You could have 2 females courting each other. And even if you found out you have a male. You would have no idea if he was ultimate. They have sex organs on there pedipalps for transfering sperm. Note that only ultimate males have these sex organs.  Now i see why people are frustrated with you.  I am not trying to be mean but you are embarrassing yourself.


This is stupidity now. You're telling me WHAT I MAY HAVE, and I'm telling you WHAT I SAW!! Do you know the difference between that? 2 females courting each other? OMG you're another one here to argue for the sake of arguing. Good grief!!

You're so ready to co-sign someone elses weak argument that you have no clue how ridiculous you're sounding. And then you continue your *PROBABILITY* argument with "and even if you did find out you have a male" blah blah blah.. You're arguing me off what ifs and maybes and I'm presenting facts.

epic fail.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Sep 26, 2010)

DawgPoundSound said:


> This is stupidity now. You're telling me WHAT I MAY HAVE, and I'm telling you WHAT I SAW!! Do you know the difference between that? 2 females courting each other? OMG you're another one here to argue for the sake of arguing. Good grief!!
> 
> You're so ready to co-sign someone elses weak argument that you have no clue how ridiculous you're sounding. And then you continue your *PROBABILITY* argument with "and even if you did find out you have a male" blah blah blah.. You're arguing me off what ifs and maybes and I'm presenting facts.
> 
> epic fail.


You dont even know what an ultimate male is yet you claim to be knowledgable. I will just leave it at this: Your too stuborn to do any research yet you try to argue that you know what your talking about when in fact you do not. I think abra is right when she said smallara2.. and i think someone said something about a batgirl2.. :wall: :wall:

Edit: you also state the fact that you dont know how to sex a spider properly. Showing me you have no idea if ones male or female..  You cant even tell the difference between a G. rosea and a LP! Im sorry but after all the hostility and know it all newb responces you deserve what you got in the begining.


----------



## Wachusaynoob (Sep 26, 2010)

DawgPoundSound said:


> Wachusaynoob, I know what they do. I had him and observed him closely for 3 weeks. He NEVER and I mean NEVER climbed his enclosure which was a 5 gallon enclosure. He was very inactive and hardly ate and I was worried about him. He would rarely pace his enclosure, only sit in a few spots here and there not wanting to be bothered.
> 
> There was a cricket on his side of the tank at the top of the enclosure. I thought he was after the cricket. he wasn't. He tapped the cricket (literally) out of the way, and made his way OVER the top.
> 
> ...


okay, yes they are pet rocks as everyone likes to call them but I Own 3 of the species, one of them Is anything but a rock. I actually Had her set up half arboreal/terrestrial because she did that much walking around. She webbed EVERYTHING in the enclosure, substrate AND the Branches I set in there.

One of the other two Is the perfect example of a rock. but occasionally I caught her on the glass, sometimes higher than normal. I can guarantee you arent always observing your T, and if you are then I highly reccomend you go outside for some air. But when you arent around, and when you're sleeping (they are somewhat nocturnal) It's moving about trying to find a way out of its glass (or plastic) box.

Now I'm not trying to prove anything, I'm just saying. 
Also, You shouldnt worry about your T's eating unless there abdomen starts to shrink. I'm sure you know this, but as long as they have a water dish they will be absolutely fine and dandy. I monitor what and how much mine eat by tong-feeding that way I KNOW they ate because I witness it. And always check back the same day to clean out leftovers.


(the last one I just got So I have no idea what her personality is like)


----------



## Wachusaynoob (Sep 26, 2010)

DawgPoundSound said:


> I know what I'm talking about because I witnessed the event!! Don't get wrinkled because I'm not a complete idiot to arachnids. You said YOU did the tapping. You didn't say your female tarantula is doing the tapping. Case closed on that one.
> 
> Also your two females going at it is what two females will do. Once again I know this, you know this why are you mentioning it? What I said was, this was no female spider, and you're making up things to prove yourself right.
> 
> ...




I said that I TAPPED, and she TAPPED back, Please re-read. 


Just because what I'm saying doesnt DIRECTLY concern you it's still things you should take in and ponder.


----------



## Czalz (Sep 26, 2010)

Wachusaynoob said:


> on a side note-
> 
> I've witnessed my Rosea JUMP off of my hand onto a nearby shelf. Literally JUMP. It wasnt a fall. Freaked me out LOL.


I completely understand why you use the word "jump" to describe what you see, but the Rosie isn't gaining any altitude. It simply lunges forward off of something (like your hand) or lunges downward to a lower surface. In either case it is usually only a very short distance. A fall from any considerable height for a rosie is a mistake that it can only make once. 

IF you were to place a rosie on a flat surface, and position another flat surface 3" higher, and 8" away from the tarantula; the rosie could never make it. Don't try this, or you'll end up with a splat on the ground. Again, it doesn't actually "jump", it lunges forward with almost no net gain in altitude. It would be hard pressed to get its body 1" off the ground. What very tiny gain it does accomplish upward is solely through the powerful thrusting forward motion and is accomplished only at a very low angle in relation to the surface it is on. If anyone has any evidence contrary to this, I really would like to see it (seriously). 

They certainly do have the appearance of "jumping", and I completely understand why the word is used. The fact is though, it's a basic physics problem for their bodies and it just doesn't work well.

I had absolutely no intention of bringing up such a trivial debate. I just wanted to illustrate that if people want to sit and pick someone apart based on technicalities, or whatever other reason, it's not hard to do. The point is that it's not productive and only leads to someone having hard feelings in the end. 

-Charles


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Sep 26, 2010)

Czalz said:


> I completely understand why you use the word "jump" to describe what you see, but the Rosie isn't gaining any altitude. It simply lunges forward off of something (like your hand) or lunges downward to a lower surface. In either case it is usually only a very short distance. A fall from any considerable height for a rosie is a mistake that it can only make once.
> 
> IF you were to place a rosie on a flat surface, and position another flat surface 3" higher, and 8" away from the tarantula; the rosie could never make it. Don't try this, or you'll end up with a splat on the ground. Again, it doesn't actually "jump", it lunges forward with almost no net gain in altitude. It would be hard pressed to get its body 1" off the ground. What very tiny gain it does accomplish upward is solely through the powerful thrusting forward motion and is accomplished only at a very low angle in relation to the surface it is on. If anyone has any evidence contrary to this, I really would like to see it (seriously).
> 
> ...


I have no idea how this is relevent to this thread. :? And even when my avics jump they dont gain any altitude. But again this really has no place in this thread whatso ever. If i missed something please point it out. :?


----------



## Wachusaynoob (Sep 26, 2010)

AgentD006las said:


> I have no idea how this is relevent to this thread. :? And even when my avics jump they dont gain any altitude. But again this really has no place in this thread whatso ever. If i missed something please point it out. :?




See post 110, but it really had no revelance I was just jumping in out of nowhere on that one LOL


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Sep 26, 2010)

Well guys, I think we all found out who the "know-it-all" is now :walluTou have now officially lost any sympathy from anybody now. You talk about how you didn't deserve any of the first 6 pages of attacks.  Well even if you didn't, you deserve all 9 now. You have no one to stand up for you now that you want to be the "all knowing one." It would be one thing if you really did know it all and acted this way, but you, you sir know nothing.  

Dawgpound, you have no clue what you're talking about. Once again adult male doesn't equal ultimate male. Tell me, did your "adult male" have hooks under his front two legs? And did his pedipalps look like he was wearing boxing gloves? Why don't you post a pic? We could tell you if it was or not. But then again, you'd probably just say we are wrong and continue to think you know everything there is to know about spiders.

I can't believe a 38 year old is acting like such a child.


----------



## Tindalos (Sep 26, 2010)

ive read this post over and over again. to the point where all the posts look the same.
 i find a few inadequacies in this.
im very tired so this post is going to be really sloppy,. i apologize beforehand and when i wake up i will clarify my mistakes.
im a noob and still will be for a while. but i have come to learn that T's do weird things and i don't need to post every thing they do, if its not harmful why bother? unless you can just hold the excitement and you must tell the whole
 world, we have all done that. 

ok so here are my issues with the OP
so he has seen mating videos, knows his terminology, even talked to other tarantula keepers but yet he doesn't do the research or if he does he some how missed the mating part. 

second, i believe some of us have forgotten that these are wild animals, and their behaviors haven't  been fully documented. so to make assumptions that they are just pet rocks is incorrect. they do weird things
this is a rosie we are talking about...THEY ARE CRAZY! 

3rd what i am offended by the most is your question was answered with a picture. i didnt see a thank you. you kept defending yourself instead. but if you did, i didnt see it as i am tired at the moment then you can ignore my 3rd part. 
/end of rant

now my suggestion to you OP is to buy the tarantulas keeper guide- it is the best investment one could make. if there is a will there is a way, if a store doesnt have it, ask em to order and they will. eevr since i received my copy i almost stopped posting completely, know i just browse to see epic pictures, comment on cool things, and help if out if i can. so please buy the guide. not only is it useful but it is also a nice catalog for the next T you want to purchase.

and in my final say..with my first post i admit there was some negativity towards it, and i will admit i have negative emotions towards you. and this next part also applies to me.... just drop this subject once and for all. you have nothing to gain or lose from this.. this wont stop. be the better man and stop. while i could say this about other negative posters even myself and we should stop to, but i am not going to and i will be the bad guy for that...

but out of all this rambling i just posted i hope you thank the guy/girl who told you the difference between g.rosea and LP if you havent allready.
secondly pick up the TKG. its the most useful guide on T's you will ever need. 

again im tired so if anyone who is reading this is unsure of what i am, please specify and i will clear it up..same with grammar...thank you.


----------



## Czalz (Sep 26, 2010)

AgentD006las said:


> I have no idea how this is relevent to this thread. :? And even when my avics jump they dont gain any altitude. But again this really has no place in this thread whatso ever. If i missed something please point it out. :?



Relevant to the OP's post, no. Relevant to the rest of the thread, yes. 

I have several posts in this thread. If you didn't read them all, it won't make any sense (may not even if you read them, lol ). You caught the tail end of a conversation that is pieced throughout several pages.

I appreciate you calling me out though.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Sep 26, 2010)

Czalz said:


> Relevant to the OP's post, no. Relevant to the rest of the thread, yes.
> 
> I have several posts in this thread. If you didn't read them all, it won't make any sense (may not even if you read them, lol ). You caught the tail end of a conversation that is pieced throughout several pages.
> 
> I appreciate you calling me out though.


I was calling you out.  Mainly because i dont see its relevence in this thread. But i do agree this happends alot (people nit picking like vultures on microscopic mis-haps of definition and term use). I read most all the posts.. I was more inclined to help when i started posting... but after hearing from the OP directly, i just feel the need to fling poop like the rest of you guys.   Pretty rediculous thread but thats it is.
Edit: I take my time making sure what im saying makes scense and im not missing anything. Thats how alot of threads go off topic. Simple oversight= poop flinging contest.


----------



## BlackCat (Sep 26, 2010)

Dawg, might I suggest going back to the beginning of this thread and reading the first 2 pages over again?

I just did, just to be reminded of how this all started. I have to say, you _really_ overreacted. I believe you will see that when you look back. I know it is a long shot but I suggest you swallow your pride and apologize to the people who did try to help you out before you blew up.

Even more recently in this thread, Agent tried to offer advice and you came back at him with hostility as well.

Regarding the attempted divider...

In the photos you posted, I previously failed to notice the divider you attempted to use. Is that really a piece of styrofoam thrown in between the two sides?

On the first page Cody mentions that he has successfully set up a split tank, and listed another source who has as well. Maybe instead of blowing up, you should have been asking him for advice on what you could have done differently, if for nothing more than to learn something new, or for future reference.

Splitting a tank can be complicated, which is part of the reason I haven't done it. From the limited knowledge I have on the subject, it is generally a good idea to have the two sides completely sealed, top to bottom (ie: no room to dig under or over), from one another. 

Also, the material you use is important. Styrofoam (if that is what you used, for example) is fragile and I don't think it would be too hard for a T to dig at an edge and make room to break free to the other side. Some T's have been known to tear through metal mesh and screen lids. I have witnessed some of mine trying to chew through plastic with their fangs.

It is also better to have two separate lids for them as opposed to a single lid in case a T is startled when you open it and runs to the other side, among other potential problems along that line.


*TL;DR version:* Dawg, take your mistakes as an opportunity to learn. Simply acknowledging them and moving on will teach you nothing.





I probably just wasted so much time...


----------



## Bill S (Sep 26, 2010)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> Dawgpound, you have no clue what you're talking about. Once again adult male doesn't equal ultimate male.


This statement confused me.  A tarantula is an adult when it reaches sexual maturity.  And males reach sexual maturity on their ultimate moult.  Hence an ultimate male is an adult male.  Were you considering a penultimate male as an adult?  At that stage on some spiders you can see that the pedipalps are beginning to differentiate from females, but the male hasn't yet reached maturity.

Not picking on you - just trying to figure out why you'd say an adult male isn't an ultimate male.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Sep 26, 2010)

Bill S said:


> This statement confused me.  A tarantula is an adult when it reaches sexual maturity.  And males reach sexual maturity on their ultimate moult.  Hence an ultimate male is an adult male.  Were you considering a penultimate male as an adult?  At that stage on some spiders you can see that the pedipalps are beginning to differentiate from females, but the male hasn't yet reached maturity.
> 
> Not picking on you - just trying to figure out why you'd say an adult male isn't an ultimate male.


Yeah I probably shouldve worded it better, but it probably doesn't matter to him anyway, he probably calls anything 4" and over an adult, in his mind there is ONLY sling, juvie, and adult. I was trying to make him understand the concept because he was throwing around
the terms adult and mature without knowing what an ultimate male was.

Plus when I asked how he knew it was a mature male, his response was "common sense." He didn't say anything about how to tell when a male is mature, but he kept calling it an adult. All purposes of my statement was aimed at trying to help him understand.


----------



## Mister Internet (Sep 26, 2010)

DawgPoundSound said:


> No all this ultimate male stuff, and adult male you're talking about is irrelevant. He made all the advances, and did the tap dance as a male would do. So with these facts, and adding what you just said, he's an ADULT male. Or ULTIMATE male as you say.


OK, you're starting to make me sorry I ever challenged people to be easier on you.  I still think that people here are far too prone to n00b-bashing, but why are you playing the role they've created for you?  Why are you acting exactly like the stubborn, dismissive, and arrogant n00b everyone tried to make you out to be?  It doesn't have to be this way... you are becoming very unpleasant, and people HAVE toned it down, so I wouldn't suggest blaming your continued bad attitude on others.

Your quote above is completely wrong.  ADULT male can mean "eh, I think my tarantula's basically full-grown". However, ULTIMATE male means something very specific... esp with Grammostola species.  It means that when they have something called "tibial hooks", which are very plainly visible to the naked eye, they are quite large.  Also, they develop pedipapls that look like "boxing gloves".  This, despite your insistence, is actually what "ultimate male" means.  If your T does not have tibial hooks and male pedipalps, it is not an ultimate male.  If it is not an ultimate male, there was NO breeding attempt taking place.  It's like saying that if a 9 year-old walked into a bar, they'd start hitting on people... not going to happen, because they aren't mature yet.

So, please realize that everyone isn't against you because they don't believe that you saw what you saw... they are trying to correct your incorrect interpretation.  What you think you saw is not what you're trying to explain it as, for many good reasons.

Now, you need to settle down or I will just rid the board of this thread.  If you don't fix your attitude quickly, I don't see why people should be concerned with helping you.  I've fixed the initial problems... anything further, you're just sort of creating for yourself.


----------



## Scorpionking20 (Sep 26, 2010)

Interesting development through the night.  With much madness!  On the internet I use my signature just because of issues like this.  

Anyways, I wasn't defending Dawg at all.  He messed up, shared, and is not good at all at taking criticism.  That's ok.  We all don't need to be educated...some people just don't want to learn.  I still agree with my previous posts that there are some people on here that blow up out of proportion, but with Dawgs latest comments I see a real lack of logic.  Not in the lexical definition of the word...but in the scientific sense (philosophy).

I have read some of Smallera's posts lately and haven't seen behavior like this.  Did he behave like Dawg is now?  And if so, that'd be interesting.  Because Smallera is what, in his early teens?


----------



## Spiral_Stairs (Sep 26, 2010)

I have no intention of perpetuating this godforsaken thread further, but I have wanted to say this since page 1: If you are afraid of being bitten by a seemingly docile G. rosea (you did say that it didn't give you any problems), maybe you would have better luck with gerbils?


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Sep 26, 2010)

Mister Internet said:


> Why are you acting exactly like the stubborn, dismissive, and arrogant n00b everyone tried to make you out to be?


I don't believe anybody made him out to be like that. You have to realize how a person acts on here, is how they normally act anyway. I don't believe this is the first time he's ever gone off the deep end before. Just the first time on here.



Spiral_Stairs said:


> If you are afraid of being bitten by a seemingly docile G. rosea (you did say that it didn't give you any problems), maybe you would have better luck with gerbils?


+1


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 26, 2010)

Scorpionking20 said:


> I have read some of Smallera's posts lately and haven't seen behavior like this.  Did he behave like Dawg is now?  And if so, that'd be interesting.  Because Smallera is what, in his early teens?


Yes, he used to act exactly like this. But he's beginning to calm down.. Oh, and smallara is 12..


----------



## Mister Internet (Sep 26, 2010)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> I don't believe anybody made him out to be like that. You have to realize how a person acts on here, is how they normally act anyway. I don't believe this is the first time he's ever gone off the deep end before. Just the first time on here.


Nope, you guys got exactly what you wanted i the first place... a n00b you could rip up one side and down the other for something no stupider than any of us have done at one point or another, who would react in such a way that made you feel justified in the treatment after all.

I'm just saying, it didn't have to go down like this.  But, you know, congrats on having it go your way I guess...


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Sep 26, 2010)

Mister Internet said:


> Nope, you guys got exactly what you wanted i the first place... a n00b you could rip up one side and down the other for something no stupider than any of us have done at one point or another, who would react in such a way that made you feel justified in the treatment after all.
> 
> I'm just saying, it didn't have to go down like this.  But, you know, congrats on having it go your way I guess...


Look I don't want another pointless argument with you. I didn't have a certain way I wanted it to go, so your wrong saying it went my way. I would have much rather him just took the info and advice and accepted it and none of this even happen. And secondly, I don't try to rip noobs up one way and down the other, you can read my posts, I gave him the info he shouldve had, told him how to correct problems, and asked questions to clarify things. Ripping noobs might be on others agendas, but not mine.  Regardless, I have stated my defense to your post and I hope it ends here with this, I don't want another ten pages of arguing.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Sep 26, 2010)

Mister Internet said:


> Nope, you guys got exactly what you wanted i the first place... a n00b you could rip up one side and down the other for something no stupider than any of us have done at one point or another, who would react in such a way that made you feel justified in the treatment after all.
> 
> I'm just saying, it didn't have to go down like this.  But, you know, congrats on having it go your way I guess...


Yeah your right about the ripping, although TBH with a small amount of reading this wouldn't of happened? I personally haven't made such a stupid mistake? This hobby is fairly solitary all the way through for the T's and for us


----------



## Spiral_Stairs (Sep 26, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Yeah your right about the ripping, although TBH with a small amount of reading this wouldn't of happened? I personally haven't made such a stupid mistake? This hobby is fairly solitary all the way through for the T's and for us


I for one, have never sat and watched one of my tarantulas eat another.


----------



## DawgPoundSound (Sep 26, 2010)

Spiral_Stairs said:


> I for one, have never sat and watched one of my tarantulas eat another.


And what kind of cookie would you like today?


----------



## Spiral_Stairs (Sep 26, 2010)

DawgPoundSound said:


> And what kind of cookie would you like today?


My birthday is tomorrow. Can I have one of those big cookie cakes with icing?


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Sep 26, 2010)

Spiral_Stairs said:


> My birthday is tomorrow. Can I have one of those big cookie cakes with icing?


Happy Birthday. Those are so delicious!!


----------



## Redneck (Sep 26, 2010)

Just curious.. Does going back & fourth about nonsence make anyone here feel... Macho?

The OP lost a spider.. OK.. It is his spider.. Be it he did his research or not.. HE lost a spider.. Who cares! It is his spider.. His money was spent on it.. His loss..

Stop with the personal attacks at each other.. Dang! 

The OP is a newb.. OK.. He is not here spreading all kinds of wrong information about the hobby.. Is he? No! He made a mistake with his critters.. He is also sensitive & apparently not know how to take to simple criticism.. So what.. Ignore his posts.. Simple fix..

To the OP.. Grow some thicker skin.. People here are not on the boards to tell you what you want.. This is a public forum.. People are going to post THEIR opinion.. Weather you ask for it or not.. Might not be something you like to hear.. So.. If you dont like that? There is a very simple solution.. The ignore feature.. This site offers one..  You can put anyone & everyone on ignore if you choose.. 

Sorry for your loss..

Have a good day..


----------



## Spiral_Stairs (Sep 26, 2010)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> Happy Birthday. Those are so delicious!!


Hah! Thanks, they are SOO good. I always eat way too much and end up feeling worthless all day.


----------



## Quixtar (Sep 27, 2010)

DawgPoundSound said:


> Dude kill it. You people are starting to make me sick. 1/2 an inch mistake. ANYONE can do it. And I guarantee those making videos, and I speak to RobC through Youtube by the way, have made mistakes. He's one who's gotten bit more than once, and he's been doing this for years and years. yet according to you elitist, he has no clue what he's doing.
> 
> Some of you are a joke seriously.


You act as if a 1/2" gap is excusable. Is it excusable that you didn't know the difference between an adult male and an ultimate male when you saw him "drumming"? How about not knowing the difference between a rosea and a LP? What about the styrofoam or plastic divider you have there? Are those all excusable too?

You see, there's a word for this. It's called "irresponsibility". You didn't do enough research, some of which was common sense, did a poor job at something, it ended in failure, and now you're not taking responsibility for it and getting mad at anyone who criticizes you.

Sometimes we have to swallow our pride and admit we did something stupid or were careless. It doesn't do you any good to avoid blame. In fact, it's just a bad way to go about things. So you made a dumb mistake, something that could've been avoided, as all of us do on occasion. Accept it, learn from it, and do better next time. Stop making excuses. This is how the learning process works. You've got this excellent source on Arachnoboards and valuable knowledge from some of the most experienced people in the hobby available to you for free. Take advantage of it. You're new to this, and there is NO room for arrogance here.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 27, 2010)

For craps sake, stop bringing this thread back to life! 

WE GET IT! He made a mistake, we're all arseholes. That about sums it up, let this trainwreck die.


----------



## Mister Internet (Sep 27, 2010)

Quixtar said:


> You act as if a 1/2" gap is excusable. Is it excusable that you didn't know the difference between an adult male and an ultimate male when you saw him "drumming"? How about not knowing the difference between a rosea and a LP? What about the styrofoam or plastic divider you have there? Are those all excusable too?
> 
> You see, there's a word for this. It's called "irresponsibility". You didn't do enough research, some of which was common sense, did a poor job at something, it ended in failure, and now you're not taking responsibility for it and getting mad at anyone who criticizes you.
> 
> Sometimes we have to swallow our pride and admit we did something stupid or were careless. It doesn't do you any good to avoid blame. In fact, it's just a bad way to go about things. So you made a dumb mistake, something that could've been avoided, as all of us do on occasion. Accept it, learn from it, and do better next time. Stop making excuses. This is how the learning process works. You've got this excellent source on Arachnoboards and valuable knowledge from some of the most experienced people in the hobby available to you for free. Take advantage of it. You're new to this, and there is NO room for arrogance here.


Hi, welcome to yesterday. 

We all done here?


----------



## Swifty (Sep 27, 2010)

"please God, Kill him for what he did"


----------



## DrJonnyD (Sep 27, 2010)

Just to feel a part of something big and to bump this to the top again, I just want to say it has been a true experience and pleasure following this thread. I will leave my opinion of right or wrong to everyone else. I do want to say I enjoy the hell out of my Ts and I am grateful I didn't make this error. Long live the beat down.


----------



## Bill S (Sep 28, 2010)

DrJonnyD said:


> Just to feel a part of something big and to bump this to the top again....


Troll?  Let the thread die.


----------



## widowmaker03 (Sep 28, 2010)

This thread makes me sad. I consider myself to be an amateur and I would "never" make a divide in a glass aquarium that had a hole in it. You dont have to get expensive enclosures, but they should be seperate none the less. Even if you successfully construct a split enclosure, the odds are still against you when moving spiders, cleaning enclosures etc. etc.

I only read to the second page but felt I had to say something. Rosea bites are "nothing" to be afraid of. Tarantula bites for the most part aren't serious at all. Yea there are some species (Poec comes to mind) that can be more uncomfortable, but still not life threatening.

I have a B. Smithi adult that I would never be afraid of handling. In the situation described by the OP, I would have immediately intervened. If situations like these "scare" you then perhaps you should stick to fluffies with 4 legs instead of 8...

Nature-wise, the B. Smithi and Rosea are exactly the same. Docile and not very skitish or defensive at all. The bite would sting for... 5 minutes and then you would all the wiser.


----------



## Zoltan (Sep 28, 2010)

Bill S said:


> Let the thread die.


Let me help.


----------

